# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Beastars and Fables roleplay - Bigly's still the strongest!

## Emmerlaus

This is the new thread for Beastars, MLP or even Fables if that is inspiring you.

BEASTARS

Gladstone
https://d.facdn.net/art/peritian/127...ycolourfin.jpg

===========================

Draven S. (Scarlet) Crow
(link for picture will be here)

Louis the giant Crocodile (Human version once Belle's charm work on him)
https://www.deviantart.com/darkmane/...ored-159349612

Captain hook:
*Spoiler: The big picture*
Show

----------


## igordragonian

*"Probably because of your new girlfriend. The witch one. They had quite the dramatic break up, he was last seen infront of her window, and then she has dissapeared-no corpse. It doesn't look good. Does it?'*


---'x


Ah. Wow. Quick reader!
In the spinoffs there are american fables, there is a japanese Fabletown, Russian one.. and also an arabian one.
The Lumberjack is in the game, for example.

And yeah,you have caught me. Lol.
I was wishing for YEARS, for Fables roleplay-same setting, but with our interpiation of characters.
I had my own ideas, and for some reason,I imagine the Scarecrow of Oz as the mayor.
"Mister. S.Crow"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Gladstone sigh, shake his head: " Diego, I like you but you are mistaken. My girlfriend is NOT Melissa. It's Wendy. She's a skunk. Visually they are close so I cant blame you. But Im glad it means she isnt leaving her scent on me. Was wondering if I was using enough parfume or bathing enough... But we are going astray. If Melissa is the source of all this, did they go to to her room to find her? If she wasn't there, where is she then? Even if they had a bad breakup, there should have being SOME clues if she brought him alive or not back in her room. "

He is trying to throw off Diego out of his comfort zone by admitting, openly, he is in a relationship with Wendy. He is hoping Diego will take the bait and doubt his theory about him being in a relationship with Melissa. After all, Gladstone and Melissa weren't physically demonstrating that much at school. while his drama between Sullivan and Wendy had being more "in your face", especially recently.

=======

Well personnaly,  I think it might be fun to rewrite the new serie with different  shipping and maybe include  new Fables that deserve more  spotlights? Should we try to make fit a Alice in Wonderland one? As for Wizard of Oz, I wonder how much juice we could get out of that...

if any written world is a Fables, does that mean Legend of the Rings too? What about Stephen King novels? Or Peter Pan?

----------


## igordragonian

"Look. I dont care. I helped you to get Melissa out, remember? The nuances of your relationship is not of my concern. And yes. They have trashed her room. It was chaos"

---

(Originaly, Peter Pan was planned to be the "Adversary Emperor", but copy right issues... they also wanted Lord Of The Rings to be more directly connected. But again.
I do love Gepeto as the adversary, though.

Well,in the spinoff of Jack they are talking more about the meta rules. But yeah, every story told ever, exist somewhere.
The simple rule is popularity, and usually, themes are universes-
there is Rus, the world of russian folklore,world of Spanish folklore and etc

as for characters like Alice,this was exaxtly one of the ideas I wanted to explore-
"Fabled Mundys" as a specie of their own. Mundys who can travel into fable lands, and  have became mundys

----------


## Emmerlaus

Gladstone look a bit angry now: " I was saving her life! I would have done the same for you! But whatever, fine. Im just glad no clues of that transpired." He quickly calm down before continuing: " Now that she left the city, she should be fine as long as she keep a low profile. Thank you again for your help. Is there some ways I can make up to you? "

========

So mundys who travelled to other lands by accident and became residents?

Im not sure what you are getting at...

----------


## igordragonian

Diego wave it off.
[B]"No sweat mate. We are mates. We care for each other's skins. Though, I would be still worried about Melissa-mice are going berserk everywhere- even if not as bad as here'/B]
---

No. They became "demi fables"

like Alice In Wonderland was real/mundy- or she think she was.
But then she stay young, survive more or less everything.
and at some point people claim she never existed.
She cant find her original house and such stuff

----------


## Emmerlaus

Gladstone: " Well its not our problem anymore. We gave her a chance to live at the very least. We did enough. Going further would have put us both in danger. And besides, Im sure it will calm down. What we need for that is giving them a subtantial change, something a school Beastars could do. If not me, I'll try to convince the next one to do so... Now, we need to get back to classes. By the way, have fun in the gym classes, I wont have them anymore. Doctor notes and all. That's a shame cause I loved them... before that snow owl teacher came along. She's still at the school? "

==========

Im at the issue number 86. Blue boy is dead.... and I wish they killed Jack already, Not Jack Frost though, that poor sap.

----------


## igordragonian

'No, she sort of.. dissapeared. No one of the staff want to talk about her. It's a whole thing, soon we are supposed to have a replacment.'

----------


## Emmerlaus

> 'No, she sort of.. dissapeared. No one of the staff want to talk about her. It's a whole thing, soon we are supposed to have a replacment.'


(Also dont forget that dog girl will either be gym teacher replacement or the school nurse. It would be interesting if she forged her papers and only know emergency treatment. Like a spy. It would fit. But then we need someone else to train Gladstone)

======

Gladstone: Oh so nobody have gym classes for now. Thats fine with me. Can I borrow your math notes for later Diego? I would appreciate

----------


## igordragonian

"Sure. But they are a bit messy with doodles. This is how I stay focused"

--
(Maybe a nurse? He could plot conviently get injured, and when he resist treatmwent, she tell she know what he is anf things can go from there)

----------


## Emmerlaus

Classes are about to start... is Gladstone attracting a lot of attention?

==========

Sure then, she can be the new nurse. The last one was working for the Night Sky though... are they definitely routed from the school?

I think we could make the new gym teacher also part of the Night Sky society but this time, they don't put a smaller bird. They put an animal who nobody think they can eat meat. like a chimpanzee. I discovered they CAN eat other animal, they are omnivore! Its just not what they usually prefer. And chimps are so friendly that you would never suspect one.

----------


## igordragonian

Hmm. Was he a student celebreity like Louis?
Can you scale it from 1 to 10?
1 is a nobody, 10 is Louis, which everyone seems to be obssesed about
-
Night Court*
Oh no. They have cameras and agents there. Dont worry, they are very much in the picture.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Hmm. Was he a student celebreity like Louis?
> Can you scale it from 1 to 10?
> 1 is a nobody, 10 is Louis, which everyone seems to be obssesed about
> -
> Night Court*
> Oh no. They have cameras and agents there. Dont worry, they are very much in the picture.


I'll say he was an 8. Might drop to a 7 depending of the story or become a 9 if he become the school Beastars. The fact he is tall, smart and with a heart shaped face is popular. But also, cold and dangerous looking enough for the boys to fear or respect. He wont be able to because a 10 because of quite a few things... but its harder for carnivore to reach the level 10 status. maximum a carnivorous beastars can hope to be is a 9.

========

Fine, keep your secrets... but make sure their is no camera in the nurse office and around and inside Gladstone room. The nurse will make sure of it.

----------


## igordragonian

(Actually the nurse room was probably bugged for a long time. She will probably deal with it.. but there would be counters for it.
Well, they would WANT to bug Glad's room.. but I guess they still didn't? though they could have used his absence
-

Students do notice him and wishper.
Owls weren't as targeted as cats.. but he is a known owl and he dissapeared when the chaos have erupted.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I know you want cameras everywhere but Gladstone secret is big if confronted with it, he would simply return to his father place to be homeschooled and under his thumb.

So how do we deal with the hidden cameras?

Edit: how about a flamboyant move? Prove to the police their is hidden camera transmiting WiFi broadcasting inside the nurse? Make the school close for investigation and proclaim Gladstone the official Future Beastars of the school?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Gladstone ignore the looks and simply copy Diego notes while waiting for the classes to start. If someone has a question, he answers it will have to wait after classes.

He thanks Diego for his help once he is done.

----------


## igordragonian

There is a quite a scene at the school entrance, as it seems the student crowd are excited over something.
Or someone.

"Omg. I follow all her posts on Pawbook!"

----------


## Emmerlaus

> There is a quite a scene at the school entrance, as it seems the student crowd are excited over something.
> Or someone.
> 
> "Omg. I follow all her posts on Pawbook!"


Gladstone follow the crowd, wondering what everything is all about... After all that stress, its nice to see something positive happening at the school...

----------


## igordragonian

An average height beutiful curvy female animal with a white fur- a dog(?)
But her body built wasn't right for a dog.
"Wow Snow! Are you done with homeschooling?!"

"Yeah. It kind of boring and lonely."

----------


## Emmerlaus

(Lets name her Angel after all ok? And dont forget she should be disoriented, a bit overwhelmed and even a bit shy and awkward. Everything is new to her. Its a lamb in the woods concept)

Gladstone look at her from a distance. He doesnt know this newcomer. And he has a hard time figuring out her specie. Her fur is pure white and she wear a white dress, not even having a school uniform yet. 

She seems pleasant, her voice is sweet like honey. She seems sociable in a way Gladstone cannot imitate She seems a bit overwhelmed and uneasy though. Its clear being in a school is new to her.

As for her specie she look like a dog. Her muzzle at least. But she seems more muscular? Its hard to guess with all that pure white fur that looks so fluffy. 

If someone from he knows from the debate club is nearby, he ask who is that animal.

Heres the trope for her: https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SweetSheep

But not a purity sue, even if she might pass as one at first glance. She's not especially academelly smart or clever like Melissa is for exemple and she was raised in principle that animals who has white in their colors are better and need to be protected.

----------


## Emmerlaus

*Fables - Frozen in Timeline* 

Louis was minding his own business that day. It was a day like any other for him. Since he arrived through the undersea portal of the sirens, he had live peacefully in the Farm for the last two centuries. 

At first, he had being isolated because of the constant clock noise coming from him. But then after around 10 years, the sound had started to be quieter. 5 years later, it was completely gone. At that point, the other animals at the farm had accepted his presence at the local lake. Especially the birds. 

At that point, he got out of the lake once in a while to join band music as a singer or as a storyteller in parties. He had a deep melodious voice and a charming personality to back it up. The best compliment he had received about his voice came from Catherine, Waynard's wife, who told him his voice was like a glass of warm wine in winter. 

That woke up some nostalgia memories in him. Pirates Im Neverland sometimes dropped alcohol in the sea. Louis had loved the taste. 

Goldilocks had learned from the birds that Louis could become smaller for some time. One day, she came to see him before going to university. She wanted to ride him! Louis hesitated but utimately refused.After that, Goldilocks left for university and became weird at her return so Louis avoided her. 

One way worth mentioning however was when Wayward stopped bringing him meat to eat. The birds told him a rebellion was on its way and Goldilocks was asking him what would be his position. He told them he would think about it but when he could, he swam in the lake and threw the stream coming from it.

He went in hiding in the three giant valley. He knew where Wayward was but had no way to reach him. He could only wait, until fall if he had to. Feeding of very small fish, even if fresh, wasnt as satisfying as red meat.

----------


## igordragonian

It's Sulivan, who always squeze himself into the middle of happenings. 
'Don't you know anything, owl prince? She is a famouse E girl from district 0'

Angel a bit overwhelmed, and can't through, with all the attention she gets.

---------------

----------


## Emmerlaus

He looks surprisingly at Sullivan, answering: " Humm, no? I heard of District 0 but I don't follow her in particular. But I dont like how everyone is going crazy. Its like they forgot to be civilized. Follow my lead and go behind her ok? But dont hurt anyone. "

He fly up and go above them and land forcefully between her and her groupies. He extend his wings to hide her from views and say loudly: " If she is transfering here, you'll have plenty of time to meet her during the year. Don't you see you are making her inconfortable? Please, everyone, create an opening and guide her to the main office where she can register and get her uniform. "

he wouldnt have attempted this if it wasnt small animals on the front, who made way and easily seeing somthingw as lending on them. 

Once the crowd clear a little and announce  they are going to follow his lead, he nods to the newcomer girl, his face unexpressive and his voice even. He clearly wasn't reacting as one of her groupie: " Welcome to Skyroot High. Hope you'll like it here. "

Then he stay behind, letting other guide her.

----------


## igordragonian

Sullivan grumpily agree and follow Gladstone's lead. 
Snow smile shyly. 'Thank you... mister...'

'Sullivan.' the skunk try to take the lead and guide her.

----------


## Emmerlaus

"Gladstone. Sullivan here will guide you. Have a nice day! "

He nods toward her politely before letting her go with Sullivan and her crowd of groupies. 

At least it distracted animals from him and thats all that mattered. He find a remote spot with no other animals around to make a phone call to that honey badger Beastars.

He has a plan to become the next school Beastars by doing something flashy.

----------


## igordragonian

Hammond answer the phone.
Gladstone can hear someone whine in pain near him.

'Pl-please stop-'

*'Hush, little bird, I am on the phone.'* Gladstone can almost see the grin beyond the line.
*'It took you long enough.'*

--------------------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksyZ...nel=SlowSunday

Another seemingly peacful day at the farm.
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...-fyGY&usqp=CAU
+ glasses
gotten to the farm.
https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/ma...20120608231632
For the yearly check. It supposed to be just boring paper stuff, but somehow with her car, she found herself... lost.
She was confused. She should have known the farm, decently well

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Hammond answer the phone.
> Gladstone can hear someone whine in pain near him.
> 
> 'Pl-please stop-'
> 
> *'Hush, little bird, I am on the phone.'* Gladstone can almost see the grin beyond the line.
> *'It took you long enough.'*
> 
> --------------------
> ...




Puss in Boots, for a few reasons that will be later mentionned, had being given the job of being the official Farm driver. He would have look a bit immature with his red jacket and darker teal pull inside of it if his playful blue eyes weren't looking so mysteriously wise, as most old Fables were. His look were retro but he was still looking good in it. 

Something wasn't right at the Farm lately. Waynard sudden resignation, without saying goodbye... He didn't like it. Those three pigs were up to something but he couldn't prove anything. He had given a ride to Colin in town, bribed to do so in fact. Of course, he secretly warned Beast, the Sheriff, of what was going on. After some consideration, Belle was sent with him for an early investigation. Taxes and such. 

Beast was secretly his boss so he couldn't go agains't his order... but he could delay their return a bit. He treated Calin and Belle to a few treats on the way back to the farm. Telling heroic tells of the past and also some fun facts about the mundies. However, he couldn't share his concern with Belle while Colin was in the truck and could risk overhear them. 

They finally arrived in at the Farm, from a road Belle wasn't used to. Mostky because of all the delay Felix had done.

(Lets say Belle only need glasses to read from close. She can see afar just fine. So reading glasses only)


================

Gladstone cringed a bit hearing the torture behind... but he needed an ally with the contacts to pull off his crazy plan. He pretended he didn't care r wasn't phased: " Listen, I got an idea that could bring a lot of shame on Skyroot Highschool but, if it works, could give you tools for a throught investigation of the school. No door closed, no secret left for them to hide from you. Would you be interested? "

----------


## igordragonian

Belle, a bit jumpy, looked at  Puss.
'This isn't the usual road.' she note, and check if the tiny pistol in her purse is still there.

----

Hammond chuckle.
*'Now that sound intresting'*

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Belle, a bit jumpy, looked at  Puss.
> 'This isn't the usual road.' she note, and check if the tiny pistol in her purse is still there.
> 
> ----
> 
> Hammond chuckle.
> *'Now that sound intresting'*


Puss nods: " Of course it wasn't! I couldn't have show you this nice ice cream place if we did the usual road or show you this nice little book store you loved on the way there. Belle, you are so nervous about all this. At least colin enjoyed the detour, isnt it? "

In the back of the truck, Colin agreed happily. He had being given a lot of soft ice cream, a rare treat at the Farm. 

Chuking, he turned back to Belle: " Besides, I know exactly where I am going... At least close enough. We should be close to the farm now. How about you reach for the map in the car and that compass, if you are so worried about our position. Just relax and enjoy the trip, "belleza" ! "

========

Gladstone: " Glad to see you are interested... but now it's the part where you ask: " What is in for you? "... And I have a few things in mind. Nothing out of your reach I'm sure. But you don't seem like the kind who likes to bargain, sir... So I'll need some show of honesty if you want the info. "

----------


## igordragonian

(Colin is a pig. right? And Chukling?)

Belle take the map.
'You never can't be too careful. How can you even be certain I am an adversary spy? Glamor magic exist. You know?'

====


*'Alright. I just a thing, that I hate liers, and more then that an arrogance from predators. If someone think he is powerful, Ill be there to change his mind. Ain't it right birdy?'*
Gladstone can hear a whimper*

----------


## Emmerlaus

(chuckling I mean. laughing softly... And COlin is the name of one of the three little pigs. The one they had to bring back to the Farm.)

Felix: " How cmon seniorita! We being in the mundy world for what, centuries? And , sorry for bringing it up... but you lost your first husband to the Adversary. I doubt someone with such a grudge would join the Adversary on its own..."

======

Gladstone watch out his tone: " Sorry sir if I seem arrogant. It's just that you know how chaotic the school is right now. Predators are being harassed by the small animals and cats too. But we both know what started it all... And I have an idea that could put the school on its knees if it works. But if words got out that I am the one who gaves you this idea, I'll be in trouble with the school board. I'll need to quit school and I would prefer not to. That,s one of my condition, that you help me make sure I stick around at the school after this whole shabang... by proclaming me the Beastars of the school. This way, they will have no choice but to make sure I finish school without a hinch or it will make them look even worst. It should be no skins of your back, right sir ? "

----------


## igordragonian

Belle shake her head. 'And what if a spy have pretended to be me? Everything is possible! Especialy with us fables!'


------

'I didnt meant *YOU.* Some healthy confidence is good. But treating your fellow animals as food...' pause
'That... sound like an intresting proposal. Though, I could throw my weight to back you up, without making you a beastar.'

----------


## Emmerlaus

Felix look at her like she was crazy in her back, finally saying . " Ooook well you should try to not live in paranoia-land miss Belle. Otherwise, you'll start doubting even your closest friends. Living in constant fear is no way to live you know? "

========

Gladstone cannot help but sigh of relief: " Oh good, that's a relief! Sorry, I just wanted a fullproof way to remain at school without all that chaos.  W-well anyway, there is also this girl I like and your daughter is proven to be a wedge between us... Would mind switching her up to a new roomates? "

----------


## igordragonian

'You dont know what I know.'
Belle's eagerness for knoweldge was also her enemy- she managed the intelgence, she knew of many capabilties of the adversary, and the death of Beast... has shaken her.
 A lost true love.. it someting that shake you even after her centuries.
'But fine. I'll..... try to pretend like everything.. is ok.'

----

'I trust my daughter. And She had hard time finding friends. I am not messing with that.'

----------


## Emmerlaus

Puss seeing her react like this, says : « Fixated on the past I see. You are a smart girl Belle but I think you need help. Maybe you should talk to Louis at the Farm. That crocodile might manage some of the magical aspects at the Farm but he also has a psychiatrist degree. He is a lazy bum but he might be able to help you greatly »

(Belle has stocoklm syndrome. Felt in love with her kidnapper. She might fall in love with her therapist too)

===========

Gladstone: « Well Im sure that explain why shes stalkingly possessive of her friends to the point some of them, like her roommate, cant have any other male friends. Then how about this your daughters roommate is being stalked and harassed online by a male skunk. Give me the opportunity to find him and give him a lesson about manners and respecting women. A bit complicated for me to do without getting splashed if you catch my drift. »

(By the way, maybe we could make Wendy turn her attention toward that honey badger girl? She seems as dominating as Gladstone and secretly in love with Wendy)

----------


## igordragonian

(I am sort of discovering Belle's character as I roleplay. Also, in Fables Spirit- longer life also means longer emotional issues)

"...You might be right. I have read therapy has high percentage of helping mental issues, if the target cooperate and dedicate themselves to the process. Which.. I will be."

---

"Would you consider yourself trustworthy? If you had a sister, would you he happy to see her dating someone like *you*?"
he ask.
"Well, Helga could take care of this guy. We badgers can handle anything. Though... we arent very social animals"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Félix: " Good thing to hear! I was really hoping you'll say that cause we are close to his water pond, if you want to make him a visit. I even bought some treats for him I'm sure he will like... Colin, just walk in that little dirt road over there and you'll be back to the edge of the village, near the Wild Cards corn field. Alright, let's go!"

He just shamelessly revealed he had planned this all along! With a cunning smile, he take the keys of his car and take what's important from it. Most can be contained in his bagpack.

==============

Gladstone doesn't hesitate: " Yes. I might be tooting my own beck here but I am exactly what she want and she's what I want. We make each other happy and loved. That's the basic of a good relationship. But back to business... What would you want from me after all set and done, no matter if my plan works? "

----------


## igordragonian

"Wait..." Belle frown a bit. "Did you plan already? ....You didnt set a session already... did you?" half angry half amused
--'

"Nothing really. I want to crumble the Night Court's hold. You being in their way is it's own reward- as long you dont join them, or become as bad as they are"

----------


## Emmerlaus

> "Wait..." Belle frown a bit. "Did you plan already? ....You didnt set a session already... did you?" half angry half amused
> --'
> 
> "Nothing really. I want to crumble the Night Court's hold. You being in their way is it's own reward- as long you dont join them, or become as bad as they are"


Félix smile and look jokingly offended: «*Belle, you should know me better then this! If anything, I should be the offended one here! To think youll accuse me of getting lost when I been on those roads for centuries! Its like accusing me of being bad at my job! «*

He laugh heartfully and add: «*I just told him Ill visit him when I get back at the Farm. I take special requests sometimes and he asked me to bring him some jerky and what is - oh I almost forgot «* 

He takes a large prix inside his truck. He gives another bag full of beef jerky and candy to Belle to hold.

«* Its a portable antenna and a signal booster for cellphone. He told me he wanted to have a better signal at his lair. About Louis, as a warning, he lives at a lakeside house that look like a boat rental place. Nothing mechanical mostly, just canoe and such. But he also receives Fables in needs of consultation. He also a sorcerer, even if a limited one or so he say. He still can change shape to an human form so Im sure he is more formidable then he let on. Oh and no, he doesnt know you are coming but he hold me a favor. He will surely give you a consultation.»

-

Gladstone: «*Good. In that case if my plan works, we will do as previously mentioned but Ill be able to ask a favor from you when it comes to the school Beastars problem. If its not me, Ill rather it to be some animal I can trust. And some pocket money. I wont be greedy and let you decide the amount, depending how much youll be satisfied with my plan. We have a deal?*»

----------


## igordragonian

"Wouldn"t it be rather akward to.. crush a paitent on him like that?"
she ask anxiously, while looking around.
---

"Well. That a deal young man. When do we start?"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Felix: " Belle, you are a nice person but you worry too much. I knew you a few days before you lost your husband. Back then, we were all fleeing the Adversary toward the portal leading here. Although we were fleeing for our life, you weren't as scared as your own shadow. Worried but willing to trust me. You gave me some of your rations when I was starving and I'll never forget it. That's why I'm willing to do this for you. But who knows, Louis is a strange fellow. He might agree to see you even if I don't have to use my favor for it. He said to me once that it was all a matter of study. He says that he likes when a patient help his own growth while helping them. And since you are such a bookworm, I'm sure you two will have plenty to talk about! "

===========

Gladstone: " As soon as you gather the right team for it. I highly suspect that the school is full of hidden cameras and maybe even listening devices at strategic places. It would make sense since the only night bird left the school lately. Luckily for us, any electronics emit heat. And snakes can detect such heat easily. That fact is often forgotten because of how poisonous snakes are frown upon. But not-venomous boas can also detect such heat signature. One of the place I highly suspect a camera to be is near the cafeteria and the school's nursery. If you have luck, there will be some in the student's locker rooms too. This will create such an outrage that the administration schoolboard might have to resign. In fact, it would allows to create a security service using snakes as security guard... If it works, there is some big money to be made here! A huge opportunity as well for you on several aspect! "

----------


## igordragonian

(I think it can be a nice place to introduce one of the main villians. Just to set it up)
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...2lJtQ&usqp=CAU
(I was thinking sometimes she try to get Louis's help...but she is too messed up)

A sad and shaking lady walking out of the lake. Her blue eyes are watery, black make up, color her tears black.
"....There is no home.." she rant.
"No hope." pass by Belle.

"S-sure. A lot to talk about. Do you know this lady?"
---

"I can do it myself. And if it's a challenge, Helga could help'

----------


## Emmerlaus

Félix sigh and whispers to her when that girl is in sight: «*Shes called Alice but she is on the Farm because she has issues. Dont talk or look at her.»

Once they are in the clear, he says: « One of the reasons Louis aimed to become a psychiatrist was to help case like her. He says he learned a lot from her but everyone at the Farm except him is scared of her. She always ramble. Louis said he could write a book about some Fables and I wonder if he managed to help her or not Shes one of the reasons Louis no longer have to work on hard labor at the Farm, despite him being very strong. Did you ever met Louis? Our giant alligator? "



Gladstone:*» You are sure? It seems like a wasted opportunity to not do this on a wider scale.*»

( Im surprised he does not like the idea or at least jump on the occasion)

----------


## igordragonian

"O-ok." Belle avoid Alice's gaze.
And this is a challenge for her. She has a certain soft spot to those who are considered dangerouse by everyone.

"I just know his files." she say  "I never met him in person"

If they blink, Alice just.. dissapear.
---

(He doesnt has more men)
"I am the wider scale"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Felix: " Well you might recognize his human apparence. Mayor Cole request he spend winter at Fablestown, something about the 13th floor business. Ah, see, that's his little cottage! "

They finally can see a small house adjacent to a boat house. The place seem like new. It was in the middle of a large clearing, with tracks going on the side to the boathouse and the docks further on the left. The colors of the place are a mix of green and white.

Felix ignore the boat house on the side and go directly to the small cottage entrance and ring the bell. When the door open, you can see a tall man answering the door. He has looking like a charming middle-aged man, well maintained for his age. He had a thin moustache, piercing black eyes and was looking cold and aloof. When he saw Felix, a small smile warmed his cold face. He stepped on the side, and looked at Belle and Felix, saying: " Welcome to my humble abode, both of you! Felix, you should't have come on foot you know..."

- Sure but we beeing on the roads for a while now. We needed to stretch our legs."

- Ah, then only this "we" part remain as unusual. Miss, may I inquire about your name? "

Once she name herself, a spark of interest is in his eyes: " Aaaah yes, the infamously recluse Belle. Felix, Belle, please come to my living room where you can both unpack and unwind."

His living room is actually charming. He has a Londonian style to it. A fireplace that is not used since its summer, nice leather furniture, a large library of book on a wall. The rest of the wall are empty except for one lamp and one painting. The painting seem to be beautiful lagoon view.

Louis come back with a platter with some teas and cookies that he put on a large coffee table between the leather comfty chair that he invite you to sit down.

" Felix, since you came with company, I suppose it has a purpose isn't it? "

- Direct to the point huh? Fine. Truth be told, I would like you to have a good look at Belle here and work your magic on her. She... Well she is afraid of her own shadow and is grieving her deceased husband for centuries now..."

Felix seem a bit uneasy to be the one saying it but Louis takes over: " Aaaah I see. Well Miss Belle, how about we discuss things a bit. Tell me more about yourself, please..."

===========

Gladstone: " ... Sir, I dont want to seem impertinent but... Isn't that admitting one weakness? If anything, you could maybe look up security agencies in the city and see if any of them has snakes on their team? And promise them to hook them up to new work contract? This way you wont have to associate with them more then you have too, if trust is the issue here..."

----------


## igordragonian

Belle at first is silent and shy.
"Felix as usual use artistic freedom to exgarate things." She cover her mouth as she chuckle.

"....Well. I am the mayor's deputy. I love reading. I am *tiny bit* anxiouse. And... well. That all'
---

"I dont trust hirelings. Especialy predator ones. What ever I offer, someone can offer them more. Snakes are probably clients and maybe even members of the Night Court. Their skill ain"t worth the risk. You want to hire a snake? Fine. But I won't be there.'

----------


## Emmerlaus

Félix look embarrassed and disappointed in himself : «*Sorry Belle, I said to much.*» He then start munching on the cookies in the platter, which makes him gasp and say: «*Wow those are good!*» 
Louis doesnt seem to mind Belle lack of details. He ignores Felix and ask Belle:*» Then tell me, what brought you so far away from Fabletown deary? «*



Gladstone look pensive then ask: «*You think you could get your hands on some heat detector technology then?*»

----------


## igordragonian

Belle sigh
"Felix. It's fine. I am just a bit embaressed. I apreciate your care. Thank you."
Belle is still reserved, not touching the food. 
She was overly aware of tales about food as a danger.
Many of them wekk documented.

"....Work. Once a year, as the mayor's deputy I am getting here, to see if there are any issues.'

---

"Of course. I own many of them. I probably own any gadget and weapon you can realistcly imagine. I usually work alone, so I need those"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis ask: " Hummm... Would you like something to drink? I have some fresh limonade or I could make you a nice coffee. In any case, I hope Felix those package you brought here are what I asked for? "

Felix nod: " Eeyup! "

Louis: " Good! Well, since Belle clearly aren't here for a seance, let's get  did you share to her the current emotionnal state of the Farm? "

Felix groan: " I wanted to but our sheriff asked me to bring back Collin to the Farm as well. One of the three pigs. I trust Belle but I don't trust those pigs as much."

Louis: " Rightfully so. You always had good judgement Felix, even in your oldest tales. "

Louis sigh: " Belle, I have to warn you that the Farm isn't peaceful these years. I live in reclusion but I have a good relationship with some of the Fables here and... something is brewing at the Farm. That is also one of the reason I wanted a better connection here at my little abode. Thought it might take some time to set everything up, I sure hope your presence here wont make the Fables here panic. So I'll advise you to make sure to not be too... curious while checking the Farm's accounting books."

=======

Gladstone sigh: " Well that's a relief! It also mean maybe your daughter or me could detect those devices ahead of time before your arrival. I would love to be sure they didn't do anything in my room while I was gone..."

----------


## igordragonian

Belle shake her head.
"Just.. water for me.'

She stiffen up. "But this is exactly why I am doing those check ups! What wrong? Mr.Crow had raised even more funds for the farm!"

--

"That is a good idea" He agree

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis sigh: " Calm down, I'll go get you some water."

He come back a few minutes later with three nice refreshing glass of water with ice cubes. he take one for himself and start drinking a bit before saying:

" Its not about the money miss Belle. Animals are feeling trapped here at the Farm. You have no idea of the number of Fables who try to get free treatment from me, even if I'm normally a crocodile.  And a lot of them just want to vent to. Normally, I would say it's just the general disatisfaction around the farm. But lately, I have received no news about Mr. Crow and it worries me a bit. My house is a safe heaven though, animal know better to come here with bad intentions. I have a few niche mastery when it comes to magic, something that grant me the comfort I have here at the Farm. Don't worry... you are safe with me."

He make emphasis of the last point, since he can see Belle seem distressed and overly anxious.

===================

" Good! I'll await for your shipment then! I'll call you back as soon as I can confirm some of their locations."

They exchange a few more words before ending the call. Now Gladstone decided to go back in his room and focus on his homework. Unless something happens, he remain in his room all evening as he has some catching up to do.

(do we skip to next morning?)

----------


## igordragonian

Belle look even worried with what she hear.
'What is wrong with Mr.Crow? Mayor Ozz have out full trust on him. If there an issue, I must be aware of it!" She start to pant, and get up, her anxiety push her to seek action
---

(Sure)
Melissa send him SmS she is doing ok.


Morning come up, Wendy wait him right beside his door

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis sigh, shake his head: " You aren't even touching the water I gave you. Miss Belle, do you drive on anxiety only? I heard it has not always being the case... At least not from the stories shared among the mundy."

===========

To Melissa, he reply back with difficulty that his flap phone is not a smartphone. He would prefer that they call. He call her eventually, just to tell her he is ok and to take some news about her. He tells her that there is a new girl at school. A famous e-girl from District 0 and that he is not sure what specie she is. And he is glad to hear that life at his father mansion keep her occupied and that she is adjusting well.

In the morning, take Wendy inside his room. He sigh and says: " Are you adjusting well since your return? You are early this morning... How... did your talk with your roomate go? Badly I presume? "

----------


## igordragonian

"Back then, I had only curiosity and questions. Now I have the answers." Belle reply 
"And anxieties would have to wait! I got a job to do!'
---

Wendy shake her head.
"....No. She wasnt happy at all. She wont listen to me. Not about that"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis raise a finger: " Back then, you had faith toward the future too. That's why your imprisonnement didn't make you lose any hope when you lost your freedom. Tell me Belle, why are you so eager to make a difference if you can't trust anyone else to walk in the same direction as you? And dare I even say, walk along your side? "

As he says this, he is using pattern of magic to see trace in her psyche of manipulations or deterioration. Being very careful to not alter her mind but mostly to identify the source of her subconscious stress. 

Mundy has a theory about the "reptilian brain" inside every human brain, which focus on instinct and survival. Although it might seem like just a name, Louis had found a pattern in it, rules of magic that allowed him to have some impact on it because he was reptile himself... 

Its impossible to detect for someone who doesnt know magic however... The first thing he does he calm her down from her constant adrenaline rush she is feeling. 

(Doing so might make her cry, especially linked with the question he asked.)

============

He hugs her in a confortly fashion: " Dont worry, it will fix itself. "

He then ask her: " Say Wendy... do you have trouble catching up with your lessons once we came back? DO you need my help? "

He ponder: " Oh... you remember the club activities or classes we have today? Or should I take my agenda out of my schoolbag? "

----------


## igordragonian

Belle shake a bit.
"Yes! Because of MY curiosity, Beast had to die!" Her eyes shine.
"I wasnt careful. I have trusted the wrong people and brought the adversary upon us!"
and collapse and cry.
She didnt cried for decades. Maybe centuries.
But Louis's magic broke through her walls
---


Wendy smiled coyly "I... am a bit.. distracted"
Her smile widen showing her tiny tèeth.
"Agenda?Hmm.'

----------


## Emmerlaus

Felix use this chance to get closer and put a arm around her. Louis get to the kleenex box on his side and put it in front of Belle. 

As she cried, he sensed what she told was true. Those souvenirs became pictures, those pictures could become movies. And yet, hidden behind all those memories, he could sense it... The great code!

The great code was something he discovered only Fables had, not the mundies. Like spell, engraved forever inside of them.

He had learned that he could not alter this great code. For exemple, Nurse Pratt could only eat fat so using this method to make her able to eat something else wouldn't work... but he could reset it. By doing so, some Fables would be able to heal their past trauma that went directly against the code built inside of them.

In Belle case, the code seemed to be linked to the time her father was imprisoned by the Beast so long ago. By resetting the code and allowing Belle to have a chance to relieve a love story, she would be able to heal. And seeing Felix was here, Louis assumed he would take over the Beast place in her heart. It was clear as day he had feelings for her. Only Belle was oblivious to it.

After a time, once Belle calmed down a little, Louis said in his warm, smooth and deep voice like caramel: " Miss Belle, if you are willing, I can definitely give you treatment for your trauma. Since the first part of the treatment is magical in nature, I'll need a drop of your blood. By doing so... I can promise you'll meet someone that you can fall deeply in love with. Someone that will make you able to heal. I will not force you however, the choice is yours."

=========

Gladstone chuckle: " Oh? "

His wings start carressing her back, softly. It isn's dominating at all, only tender and loving.

Gladstone: " You are still in your heat period? How do you manage to study normally when you are? "

----------


## igordragonian

Belle look a bit nervouse.
*'It.... have been centuries. Is... this even possible?"* Normally she wouldn't entertain such an idea. But she vulverble, her emotional walls down. She extend her finger.
===

'I dont. I am doing quite badly.' she shake her head.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Belle look a bit nervouse.
> *'It.... have been centuries. Is... this even possible?"* Normally she wouldn't entertain such an idea. But she vulverble, her emotional walls down. She extend her finger.
> ===
> 
> 'I dont. I am doing quite badly.' she shake her head.


Louis index finger change into a sharp claw. There is something hypnotic about his eyes that Belle is focusing on. He open takes her hand, softly, with one hand and does a little ping of the finger. 

Louis realize something slightly different once he has some blood of Belle on his fingers. His time clock start to ring, softly in his ears.

Normally, he would have to get the blood inside of him to start hearing it. He is curious about it but he is not alarmed. From his experience, he think that must be because Belle code is eager to be reset. He feels like... even if its an intuition... that her code was overdued to be reset.

He says to her: " Yes, I can Belle. "

The charm broke when he start putting his finger in his mouth however... but then... even Belle and Felix can hear a clock ticking suddenly. It last for a few seconds only... but it has a big impact on Belle.

She feel out of breath and suddenly... she feels... less stressed. Its a freedom feeling from her anxiety she didnt feel like forever!

Louis shake, blink a few times. His voice is still as smooth as ever: " It's done. I'll get you a bandaid. You should finish your business here at the Farm and try to enjoy life. You have a real chance at happiness now."

Felix seem secretly excited, eyeing Belle reaction the whole time like a hungry lion hiding his motive.

Louis, on the other hand, wanted to type down what he learned from this experience and put words on what he felt and look up Belle's story from the Mundy. He distractingly went to his bathroom and get a box of bandaid for Belle.

(We should make the actions knock at Louis door now. I can type it up if you want...)

============= 

Gladstone: " Fine, then I'll help you. Bring your books tonight and I'll help you study. But for real. Or I'll just request the homework club to help you... even if you have to sacrifice your attendance to either your painting or your cooking club for it. Grades are important you know, you can't be failing them if you want to become a dentist."

----------


## igordragonian

Belle expression is surprised, the shock of the sudden release, forced her to laugh.
Long heartfelt rolling laughter, to the point of tears.
Felix probably never seen her laugh before.
Barely chuckles.
Not since she has escaped the homelands.
Her glasses fly off as she laugh.
"Thank you." And crush Louis into a deep hug without thinking.
This moment is disturbed when a loud knock is heard.
"Louis! Get out! Now!" A squeaky voice demanded.

Pair of human sized rats waited outside.
----

Wendy smiled.
"Thank you. I'll do my best."

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis had come closer to catch her glasses in mid-air and put a hand on her shoulder, checking her condition. That's how she managed to give him a hug.

He is surprised a bit but takes it in stride. He hugs her back with a smile. 

When he hear the voice outside, he gently encourage her to sit back down. Only then he turn back to the control of the magic forcefield around his house and slam it to the newcomers face. The impact is only enough to make them take a few steps back, not harm them. 

His voice echoes outside as he speak the living room:

" All Fables who want to meet me must have an appointement. If you have something to say, you can say it. I'll judge if its an emergency. If you have a problem with this, please contact M. Crow. "

He wasn't worried at this point. He had given in secret a medallion to Mister Crow that would allow him to neutralize the forcefield in case of an emergency. That's the deal they had made.

==========

" Good! Now, let's head back to the cafeteria. You can sit with me if you want for a change. I want a protein coffee flavored shake this morning. My week-end has being very... draining." He winks at her playfully.

They go together for the cafeteria to have breakfast. Before entering, Gladstone says: " I wonder if their is going to be a commotion this morning because of the new student..."

----------


## igordragonian

The rats are sent flying and screeching.

Belle looks... excited. She prepare to use her wallet-gun
https://nypost.com/wp-content/upload...y=80&strip=all
(which.. is a thing!)

She keep quite but rearing and ready for action!

The rats screech from the outside.
"You shall pay for this! The Sparkly Revoulation has began! Down with the human tyranny! Screw the mundys! Let's screw the Adversary!"
"And screw YOU!"
--

There is a commotion indeed! And the bear girl seemed to embrace the attention happily 
Among her fans, is the raven friend Gladstone- Oliwer.


Wendy pout.  "What she got that I dont?"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis says in a placid, polite voice to them oustide: " Those are not well-sounded arguments. If you have a more rational member of your little rebellion movement, send him or her instead. I will not listen to aggression and threats. Have a good day."

Without needing her to do anything, Louis turn back to her... and finally notice the pocket gun. He chuckles: " Belle, I can appreciate your enthousiam but I don't need help defending my own home. Beside, this thing is a single shot only deal before i needs to be reloaded. Good for emergencies only but if their little rebellion is anything serious... we will need to contact Mister Crow and maybe even Fablestown. Felix, your arrival is a twist of fate. DO you think you could help me by putting them on my roof? So that we can alarm Fablestown of call them as soon as possible? "

Felix: " Wait, why would I have to do it?! "

Louis: " Because Im strong but heavy and I need to be concentrated on the forcefileld of anything were to happen. Belle, as for you... if you wanna be useful, how about we have a little chat about how you feel right now? You seem quite jittery and energetic now... It might be a side effect from my intervention so let's chat for a little bit to be sure everything is fine while Felix get to work. Oh right! I will cloud the forcefield, so nobody see us working on a putting up communication devices on my roof. I'll need to disactivate the effect if we want to check if it works however, no signal will work with the cloud effect activated. "

Felix get to work a bit begrudingly but Louis has solid argument... Beside, he is very agile and good with his hands.

Once Felix is gone, Louis ask Belle how she is feeling: " Now, Belle, let me hold your hand, so I can attest of your emotionnal state. Please tell me how you feel."

===========

Gladstone chuckle: " You want my pink-glassed lover opinion or a more realistic answer Wendy? Cause, if you want my lover opinion, you are almost perfect if it wasn't for that envy or jalousy of yours. Says, what specie is she though? Do you know? She looks a bit like a dog... but in the same time... I dont know. You are more online for your fanfiction then I am, I was thinking you would know..."

They go quietly to the counter to order their breakfast and sit at a table where they can have a sight on the commotion but without getting disrupted.

----------


## igordragonian

Felix would see the revulation in full swing, and pink sparkly flags are waved.
Big rats and fairies rioting around.

Belle smile, and give her hand.
"I feel alive! It's... so exciting!" adrenaline rush that she didn't felt in centuries taking over her.
---

Sullivan go by their table.
'Hey Wendy, where have you been?" he ask lean in.
She roll her eyes. "I skipped school to do things with my girlfriend.' she snark.

Sulivan blink and blush a bit. 'O'

"Yes. She is a lioness. And a very jealuse one.'

Sullivan gulp and deicde to pretend he never talked to Gladstone.

'Gladstone, they still want to force us to for the elections'

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis smile bug as he touch her hand, he removes it like it was burning hot. He look surprised and mind struck for the first time!

In Belle case, it lasted only a few seconds but she could hear a clock noise in her head but it felt like a metronome now like it was the beat of a song. 

A remaining feeling remain in her chest after such minor contact: Louis was a dangerous man. One of those bad boy your mothers warn you about, that takes your heart and throw you away once they had what they wanted and yet it was the kind of men attracting women like a moth to the flame.

Louis on the other hand, felt a resonance with the time clock he absorbed so long ago. He always had being able to sense where were those who he took blood from but if it was always like opening a window in his mind that he could close or open at anytime. But now it seems like the connection with Belle was different. He had felt strange when he you had touched her just now. He felt like Belles window in his mind was bigger then anyone else, somehow. Or like getting a better, faster internet connection. 

Louis finally replies: « How strange. So unusual. Only one other person made such reaction out of me but »

His stomach grumble loudly and he sigh: « Well that made me hungry. Excuse me, Ill go make myself something to eat. « 

Only one person had such feelings he thought inwardly and it had been Captain Hook! But it also creates so much hunger coming from Louis too. He didnt know why Belle was creating such reaction toward him then he thought about how Belle code reacted to be reset He was wondering if the two things could be linked.

He was lost in thought and didnt realize he forgot to cloud Felix, working on the reception signal booster on the roof.

(By the way, he isnt that bad or an alpha male like Belle suddenly think. Its the effect of the song « Never smile at a crocodile « affecting her in such a way. Even if she couldnt hear the song because the contact was so brief, it gave her an impression)

===========

Gladstone chuckle: « You dont have to hide the fact shes your honey badger roommate Wendy. They are as scary as lions but her background is even more scary. »

A good lie has elements of truth in it. He hopes Sullivan realizes Wendy has a honey badger roommate on his own.

To Sullivan: « Who cares about that? The club wont change its way no matter which one of us becomes its leader. Im more concerned about the other clubs. «

----------


## igordragonian

Belle smile with semi amusment.
"Alright. And I'l snoop in your books" with a teasing tone. Immersed in her curiosity


---

Wendy blush.
",What? It's not like that with her! Stop it!"


Sulivan notice it, but doesnt react to it.
"If we wont do the elections they will close our club!"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Thank you for the update! Happy Holidays! Merry Christmas!  :Small Wink: 

In Louis book collection in the living room Belle is, there is a lot of book about psychology. One of them is about the Peter Pan syndrome, another one about multiple personalities, another one about culture shock and home sickness. And another section is about... history and art.

She cant settle with a book for too long as Louis eventually comes back... with a jar for of boiled eggs. he put it on the coffee table.

Louis: " Ok, now I feel better, I must admit Im curious about the contact from earlier. I need to make sure I'm in control. Would you mind try it again? "

As he hold her hand... nothing happens this time. However, Belle can't help but feel... *slightly disappointed.* She is both curious about what was that about earlier and also... there was something weirdly intimate she had felt.

 Louis on the other hand, smile and let go of her hand.

" Good! Now, if you don't mind, tell me more about our time in our homeworld... What country were you from and how happy were you after you married Beast? 

(He does ask those question to gauge her emotionnal response. Now that the code is reset, I suggest she feel... nostalgic but at peace. Proven that what Louis did worked on her)

Louis finally says: " Good, it seems the treatment did work. I can feel you are at peace now. You have now the tools to live your live to the fullest. Once you find love again, make sure to invite me to the wedding! "

He was thinking there would be good food and would be a way to get off the Farm for a while. He was smiling at the idea that maybe Goldilocks would maybe come with him to Belle's wedding and having to wear something else then her typical "farmer's daughter" look for a change. 

That hippy girl and him had a strange friendship with benefit relationship. He couldn't date someone who wasn't tidy and in her case, she was clearly "not exclusive" and didn't plan to settle anytime soon. He knew full well she would sleep with anyone able to give her less heavy Farm labor at the Farm... and that she loved it this way. It was no secret that deviancy toward doing it with animals as well as human was why she moved to the Farm despite being fully human looking. 

As she was talking to the absent-minded Louis, the human-crocodile was thinking about Goldilocks, even if very briefly... especially some saucy part of their relationship.

His control over his mental barrier weakened very slightly but it was enough for Belle to suddenly felt... aroused. She can't explain why and she hasn't felt that in centuries!

However, it doesn't last long before Louis got control back, realising something was wrong and tilted his head, coming back fully to the conversation: " Humm? Something on your mind?"

Somehow, his intuition tells him he messed up...

===================

Gladstone ignore Wendy embarassement to turn to Sullivan: " Dont fret too much about it. We will do it on the room board and just rise hands vote to who should be the figure head of the group. I'll bring some papers and pencils if somehow the group want to do it anonymously. You can help with that by going to the library on lunch break if you want for the paper. I'll get the pencils from the secretary... "

There seem to be a mood switch over the side of the room with all the commotion, which attract Gladstone's table attention. He realize that the animals there are all looking at him with a mixture of emotions?

Suddenly feeling uneasy, Gladstone's table isn't sure how to react.

----------


## igordragonian

*Spoiler: Belle's backstory*
Show


(As Fables dictate. I sort of use the original story, and reconstuact a bit and add connections. I wont write it ICly- it going to be very long. Like a chapter of a novel at least.
By the way- this is the cover of the original book from the 18th century-

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...FairyTales.jpg
)

Belle is more nostalgic- she do miss her loved ones, but in the way that normal after processing grief.
Belle come from the Realm of Lillyarchia-
This realm is known by fact magic were attracted to many of it's flowers more then other things.

Her mother really loved roses. After all, her name was Red Rose.
She was the youngest among three siblings, and all she remembered Red Rose was... the roses.
After the pale lady talked to her.
Her older sisters have remembered her beauty and passion, and royal sense of fashion.

Belle's father was a rich and kind merchant, but he was very busy. He always tried to make his family happy, even if sometimes he doubted the girls were from him-
Red Rose were a woman of... many passions.
But he loved them the same. 

This was a winter, he had to go for a journey for his buisness and asked every daughter what to get them when he is back.

As every year the sisters have simply asked for dresses and jewelry, and Belle usually has asked for books. She always liked them

But this winter.. the pale lady has visited, and her memories from her mom became even more vague
Belle wanted, no'- NEEDED a red rose.
Even if it winter. She begged and tried until her father has promised to not return without a red rose.

He accidently has stolen a rose from an enchanted garden, and for his life- no. More important- for his *promise* he made a pact with the beast.

Belle has recieved the Red Rose and remembered what the pale lady told her- "Once the memory of your wretched mother would be in your hand, once it's thorns will make you bleed- your love story will start. And it will end in-"
Belle could never remember what else the pale lady has said.

But she has accepted the pact. Once the rose made her bleed, it became a blood pact.
When talking about the devolpment of her relationship with Beast she blush a bit.
More shyly, almost as if feeling guilt to talk about another man with Louis. Very briefly sort of skipping to the "happy end" with Beast or as his human name- Neron.
Of course,the fables's life doesnt end just because the Mundies have closed the book.

They had one daughter. And Belle... cant remember her name. As if it was deleted.
It does hurt her. the fact she has forgotten her daughter's name.
She described their daily lifw routines




Belle was about to tell about their downfall- but Louis stop her.
Belle blush into full crimson as Louis hold her hand and look at her.
Belle was in her essence, huntress of mysteries- to find the man within the beast, or in this case- to find the beast within the man.
It was sudden amd confusing.
This mystery... made her blood flow again. Her heart that was cold and shivering as if the pale lady with the dark hair, and blood red lips have placed a curse on her- started to pump.
"No. Nothing wrong. I never felt so good.. in centuries!"


Meanwhile, "The Pink Sparkling Revulation" has moved on.
Now, the Rat King owning the key of Draven  S.  went to Louis's house, accompanied with human sized cards, pixies and liliput men.

----

Snow reach Gladstone's table.
Sulivan is in awe.
"Hello." she say sweetly.
"You must be Gladstone. Right?"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis raise an eyebrow seeing Belle becoming crimson and he warn her: " My magic need to explore within you so its normal that it feels intimate. Im trying my hardest to not make it invasive for you. But to be honest, it seem you thirsted for the freedom of your mental chains so much that now, you crave for meaningful relationships. Try to bond with those you know you are close with once you are back to Fablestown. You'll find your balance eventually."

Suddenly, he sense people approaching from far, triggering the sensor he had in the lands around his cottage. Suddenly frowning and looking outward with magic, he see them approaching... with Draven S. Crow key in their hands! 

Louis gasped loudly. He did NOT like the looks of this!

" Troubles are coming! It seem like their little rebellion was more serious then I thought. You both need to escape. Come with me!"

Outside, he called Felix from the forcefiled, asking him to come back inside since there was trouble coming their way. 

He guide them toward the boat shack annexed o the house. There, he point out a canoe: " This Canoe and those inside will be invisible to those who look as long as it its daytime. Get into it and leave. They wont harm me and even they try, they will be surprised how much resistance I can be. Go toward the little island on the lake, I'll catch you up there."

Inside the canoe, there is a emergency kit, some rations and some camping gears. Like it always was ready for it... but hen they remember it was a rental house for people to rent boats and furniture in cover. It shows how smart and well-prepared Louis is.

==========

Gladstone is surprised but his face is still unexpressive, If anything, he is wary. It show with some of his feathers actually starting to be more puffy without his knowledge, especially being on the spotlight like that.

Very calmly and politely, he says: " Yes, I am. I hope you enjoy your new school so far Miss... Humm. Im sorry, I don't think we being officially introduce? I guess I was living under a rock before to not recognizing you at first sight"

Now he look uneasy and embarassed, a look not often seeing on him. Ruining his facade as the "ice boy" of the school for a change.

----------


## igordragonian

Belle stared at Louis.
"R-right.'
She smile. "-Sure. It sound exciting! Let's go!" She grab Felix's hand.
She sit at the canoe.
"What an adventure!" she laugh happily.



https://i.pinimg.com/originals/69/07...674ad46a8e.jpg

rat king opened and order his goons- 4 human sized rat, one human sized humanoid card of 3 spade, and a goth styled pixie.
They all wear sprakling pink headbands or scarves.

Rat King call from thw safety behind his goon.
"Wear the scarf and you will be safe"

---

Snow blush abit  "Oh. I didnt expected you to be unaware. How akward.'

Sullivan burst "This is Snow, you beakhead!'

----------


## Emmerlaus

The forcefield answer them: " You want to test that theory? My magic is the strongest at the Farm. And the Rat King is standing behind you, not in front of you. If you two in the front dare to go to that door without the key your Rat King is holding, you will suffer or even die... Rat King, I am not sure why you are here... but what you are holding is Crow's possession. And yet unwilling to use it without risking your subbordinate safety?

Look, Im willing to listen to what you have to says... but I do not react well to violence. Neither will the spells around my domain. By the laws of the Farm, I am allowed to defend myself from any act of violence. So are you willing to use diplomacy... or not? "

=============

Sullivan tone is enough to turn him back to his icy behavior. He look at Sullivan like he want to shred him into piece. It only last two seconds however before his eyes become less icy as he turn back to ANGEL:

" I think it's actually more impressive you know about me despite it being your first day at school. I'm not an internet celebrity like you are."

(This point should make the animals whisper among themselves and gasp in recognition. He has a point)

----------


## igordragonian

The Rat King main head frown, two heads are cackling.
But he step forward as his fourth head speak.
*'It's simple, chameleon'* then more heads join, but some are focused on listening and looking.
*'The opression of Fabletown over the farm end today. We have chosen Tinkerbell as our leader.  We will stabilize our indepdence, and then conqure back the Homelands, where we can be free. The question is simple- are you from the good guys, or are you staying loyal to the enemy?'*


----------------------

Angel blush a bit.
*'Maybe I did a bit of homework, after all... my job here involve you.'*
Wendy angerly ask. "What?"

*'It's Gladstone's pirvate matters... Sorry'*

Wendy almost fuming

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis ask: *" You will need to prove you have the way and means to conquer back the homelands before I can take such bold claim seriously. Before I give any answers, I also want to know what happened to Mr. Draven. The true owner of the key you are holding. Did he join your side? "*

=========

Gladstone, under the table, pull his talon on Wendy feet, holding it down. 

He says to Wendy: *" Calm down Wendy. You want to be a lady, remember? Anger doesnt suit you... and you are scaring the other student. "
*

After all, an angry skunk might leak so all animal would be wary seeing Wendy's anger. Although the words spoken by Gladstone's were intruiging and shocking, the fact that Wendy seemed so angry suddenly made everyone panic. Most animal started to flee the cafeteria except for Angel for some reason... and Sullivan.

Gladstone continue: *" I suggest we talk about this in a more... private setting. Are you free after school? "*

----------


## igordragonian

Rat King hiss.
"We cant discuss the finer details of the plans just like that! And as for Mr. Draven... he has failed us. Do you wish to join him? Where is Belle?'

---


Wendy bite her lips with frusration. She blushed heavily, and looked away.
Angel smile sweetly.
"sure. I am also was hired as your personal trainer anyway"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis sigh audibly: *" It seem you aren't even aware of the details and seem to just sprout empty promises. You don't even seem to have a plan! As for Belle, she's not here. She left a while ago. I don't really care if you manage to find her or not, just like how I don't care about politics in general. I am a mage, Oh king of Rodent. My supervisors are have their own affairs to deal with in Fablestown. The only reason Im asking for Mr. Draven is because under his reign, I have being left alone and trusted to my own device. I am grateful for it cause Im nobody else minion's. Unlike you it seems. Bring me your leader to discuss things over if you wanna show sincerity and cant talk about those things yourself."
*


========

Gladstone doesnt show it but he is a bit overwhelmed. That is a lot to take in... and Wendy's anger and jealousy really is starting to get on his nerves. Where was the shy and reserved girl he fallen in love with?!

He sighed, put those thoughts aside for now. He get his phone up: *" Let's trade infos then I suppose. Sullivan, once lunch is over let's get in contact with everyone at the club. We will be meeting at our local during next lunch time tomorow to do that vote. We should stop delaying things before its too late anyway. "*

(Dont forget she is supposed his bodyguard... which he should be way more offended and worried by the fact she want to follow him all the time)

----------


## igordragonian

Meanwhile at the lake- mermaids, try to spin the small boat upside down.

Belle struggle to stay on.

* *  *

*'I have no leader but ME!'* the rat king scrounch all his seven faces.
*'Well, overfed, lizard- '* he draw his sword.
*'I see you cannot be reasoned with- so you are of no use- minions attack!'*

The card and pixie start to argue-
'actually-'

*'ATTACK!"*
the four human sized rats charge forward, while the pixie fly from above, and the card try to sneak from the side of Louis.

----

Angel smile sweetly. ;Sure thing, but I'll always be around you... for... reasons.'

Wendy's eye twitch. She simply get up and walk away, not wanting to lose her compusre infront of this 'angel'

Sulivan simply nod. 'Fine.' and also walk away

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis frown... Although they have the key, they clearly dont know how to use it correctly. he sigh...

he said: " I warned you..."

Then his forcefield tackled both the pixie and the walking card and they feel like they have being slammed by a car at full speed. The only grace he does is preventing the pixie from dying from the fall, while the walking card fallen away, his fate unknown. He knows at least the pixie isnt dead, although her legs took a major blow. 

The rat king however, holding the key, is immune to this. he get to Louis door, sword drawn and as he open the door... a flow of salt water grab him and pull him inside! To his surprise... all the house has being filled with salt water while they were discussing. 

" How long can you stay underwater vermin? You entered into my world now. The key might make you immune to my forcefield but not to my magic. Now... let's have some fun!"

The water start constraining him into a grapple and actually gasp all all his jaws, trying to rip them open and make him lose his air! Unless he does something, he is going to drown soon!

======

Belle and Felix were almost to the island when they were attacked. Fortunately, one of the mermaid was silly enough to show her face above the water... and the fact she couldn't see the canoe or what was inside mean she didnt see the paddle hitting her hard on her skull. 

Belle was surprise: The paddle seemed to have being swang so fast that it had being just a blur. And It was done with such strenght that the mermaid fall back in the water, blood spreading around her body floating above.

Felix is a bit shaken, make a sign for Belle to no say a word. ... but so were the mermaids. Suddenly afraid as they didnt see the blow, they let the canoe alone for a moment, unsure on what to do next. They are dragging their sister away for emergency care.

Soon, They were left alone. The canoe advanced again and finally reached the island, where the canoe finally showed himself and they get out of it quickly. Once on solid ground, he says: " Belle, lets hide his canoe behind the bushes and trees! We need to make a stand here and hide!"

The gazebo would have being quite the romantic location. Itw as pure white and it is charming, beautiful and its well maintained. Louis even took care in putting a chest inside with a warm blanket and a few poetry novels that are easy to read for the beginners. There is even a joke book!

Unfortunately didnt have a door but they put the canoe on the front as a semi-barricade. However that lack weapons except for the paddles. 

======

Almost everyone left the cafeteria now, except for Angel and him. Gladstone sigh, shake his head. After sharing contact infos with Angel, he had: " Angel, I can see my father handiwork all over your presence here. I am not sure what is going on yet... but Im... particular. Im sure you'll understand as we talk later tonight. I still hope you'll enjoy your stay at our school though. Have a nice day! See you tonight! "

Then he leave, a bit grumpy about the scene that happened. One thing for sure though, he want to keep SOME distance toward Wendy. He is not sure what is going on with her. It seem she became... overly protective of him? Jealous? Yeah, the right word jealous and he doesnt like this. She cant be overly prptective like that every time a girl talk to him!

----------


## igordragonian

The rat king has the near undead like fortitude of the rats.
And worse- the heads spit and cough into the water, poisoining it- the poisoon would "swim" back to Louis.

---

Belle chuckle as they arrive.
'Such a beautiful and wierd place! What should we do now, Felix?" she ask more enegetic then she was in centuries.

-----------

(hmmm not sure what to do now...)

----------


## Emmerlaus

Realizing he need to push the issue, he maintain their mouth open as soon as they open to spit and... he fill the rat lungs with water!

And his stomach... and his bladder... until The Rat King inner organs burst like balloons! Louis can even see the light quit the rat bling eyes as blood suddenly spread from open wounds and any orifices of the rat king

Unfortunatly... The contamination spread faster this way. Swearing mentally, Louis barely has the time use the water to make the mayor key be stuffed inside a large heavy umbrella holder , in his entrance. It was empty but he manage to flip it before losing control of the water so the key wont be going anywhere.

Then he get out from a window leading to the roof and whisper a incantation... Now his forcefield switch polarity to keep anything inside. 

The moment he does so... He sense that... he cannot get rid of the corruption. He lost contact with his own spells inside, having being contaminated by the Rat King contamination. The only thing preventing the contamination to spread is the forcefield now, which had a different nature then his water magic. 

Even so... Now he has other problem to deal with. He roar in a sautorian way, very primal roar that is heard around the field and the lake.

" FABLES LIVING INSIDE THAT LAKE! I USE MY AUTHORITY AS A MEMBER OF THE 13TH FLOOR OF FABLESTOWN TO REQUEST YOU SEND YOUR REPRESENTIVE IMMEDIATELY! "

His tone is threatening, angry and with a tone that would not be questioned. Louis always prefered to use diplomacy and psychology to win the other Fables at the Farm over... but the corruption of his home left him bitter and angry.

=========

Hearing that, Felix reply: " It seem like Louis is very VERY pissed. He told me he had cordial relations with the mermaids in the lake. Im not sure if he knows what happened to us while we tried to come here... We can only hole up here if you ask me. We can watch the show from here... "

He turn to her: " I know it might be not the time but... Well Im still glad to see you more like yourself. You have being a scared bunny for far too long if you ask me. "

His smile is honest and his eyes are glistering with approuval and Belle new persona. 

============

Gladstone find Wendy as he goes back to class but he gives her a cold glare and ignore her as he enter his classes. 

To his surprise, Angel is there... and she sit right next to him.

Confused, he says: " Humm, I thought we would talk tonight? "

Angel: " I know, I-Im sorry. Just ignore me until tonight if you must, its fine really! But, humm, you'll see me a lot today: we have the same class schedule. It was arranged that way. I wont be a bother I promise."

Gladstone is tongue-tied. Not sure what to think of this develloppement. But she seems so afraid of his critics that he just shrug and nods to her. He add: " If there is anything you don't understand, just ask me. I was part of the homework club until recently, I can surely help you."

Others are watching them a lot until classes are starting. And its the same for every classes that day. Turns out that Angel really had a lot of question and was troubled. It seem her education at home in District 13 really was a bit different then what is happening in the school.

(Angel should feel... intimidated. Polite, reserved and doesnt want to screw up. Very overhelmed and timid. Next, maybe she should confide how school is so different then what she imagined? Or explain how it was to be homeschooled?)

----------


## igordragonian

The Rat King is defeated. 
At least for a while.
He might be be _popular_ as many other villianouse fables, but he has power of _concept_, so he'l probably eventually be back.

A short and chubby old woman with a short hair appear.
This is Mombi she was considered a villian at the homelandz, and the least important and powerful member of the 13 floor, alongside her russian husband Urfin Jus*.
How ever Mombi is an Ozian from the close clique of Draven.




Robert Olmdstead rise out.

https://unwinnable.com/wp-content/up...4/Deep-One.jpg



He is another fabled mundy. He even was Louis's patient, and one of his most succesful ones. He became stable minded after three month of therapy. And it even more impressive, since he is a character from Lovecraft's story. But he seems fine with himself.
Robert Olmdstead is polite, and has some knowledge of eldritch arcane powers, but not enough to warrant 13 floor membership.
"Good afternoon.' he say witj his bubbling accent.
"Oh dear. Your home seems in shambles." he say with a worried tone.
"Golly. I see you have decided to stay loyal to the human jailors. Hm. I guess the status quo is convient for you as it is. Now isn't it?"

-----

Belle smile. 
"I hope Louis is fine. let us  at least be prepared to act" she say and look for weapons or anything useful.

"Thank you Felix. It must have been hard to be by my side."


---


Angel try to get time alone with Gladstone.
"The teachers are so much louder here..."

----------


## Emmerlaus

Félix: «*It wasnt hard. No matter how bold you are now, I know Ill always enjoy our  Oh oh. Hummm, Belle You dont need to worry about Louis. I I think he could even give the big bad Wolf  a hard time. Look!*»

Louis jump on the side of the force field, his landing creating a tremor that shook the lands, frightening the normal birds and creating waves on the lake. This felt like a giant foot landing down with force.

His own house cant take it anymore, having being corrupted and corrupted by the Rat King own nature. The forcefield fill up with green water and debris.

That scene shakes anyone present, realizing too late that Louis, despite having been lazy, layback and cordial for decades and decades was far stronger then anyone else suspected on the Farm!

His voice is a growl that can be heard for miles: « You want to talk now?! Your little rebellion should have try that before! But instead, they sent me the unreasonable Rat King to intimidate me?! My home has been destroyed by him! This corrupted water is melting everything inside! Do you know how much time, energy, money and magic did I invested in this?! All my research notes destroyed! I should kill everyone of you! Surrender to me NOW! «*

Félix seeing that is torn on what to do, hesitating to intervene. He have never seen Louis like that.

=========

Gladstone: «*You really seems out of your elements. You seem so stressed and overwhelmed. You want to go the cold room? «*

The cold room had being made in the school to make the animals more at ease in a colder climate more relaxed. With luck, they might even be alone there.

(In Beastars, Thé Wolf room was one that was imitating the moon in the sky)

----------


## igordragonian

Robert body wobble and shake, but his eye eyes are just staring. Unimpressed.
He is aware of secrets that would drive mundy humans mad.

"I assumed you would feel too comfy in your position. People who are too comftrable in their lives, tend to be deaf. I just wanted to open your ears. I can pay for your damage. Sure. You can kill me. I won't fight you." he say.
"But I will defend the people of the lake with the little power I have- but when you eventually win, you will end up with pile of corpses, no house and a complete villian" he raise his hands to summon water wall.

Belle smile slide down.
"Oh no! He might too far! Fleix! take us back! I got to stop it!"

---- 


"The white district.. it was so ordery and quite

 It's a bit overwhelming. But I'll be fine"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis raise his arm toward the lake. Hidden below the surface of the lake, golden runes start rising up from it. As soon as it happen... every drop of water in the lake become in control of Louis. He trap every Fables touching that water.

" Indeed. Im far more prepared then you guys are. Comfortable? Yes, I was. But I wasn't "deaf" either. The Rat King wanted submission from me with empty promise, no plans and aspiration of grandeur. I am able to create my own disguise, Im able to leave the Farm at any time I wish. So I cant completely understand your frustration... But Robert, if it was your idea to send the Rat King, Im really disappointed in you. First, you'll pay me back in full for my possessions. Then you'll tell me where Scarecrow is and tell me who are the leaders of this rebellion. Only after that, the conversation might continue. But until then... your people will be trapped here at my mercy."

He look in the distance toward the small island where Felix and Belle is. With style, teh water lock on Robert raise up in a bubble that Louis has in hand on. The water carry him with the bubbles toward the island in the center of the lake. 

Louis look like the supreme rules of the lake like this. Once in the island, he free Robert and says: " Im giving you a chance Robert. Dont mess it up. "

============

Gladstone consider: " Orderly and quiet. Seem like a nice place! Humm, I being wanting to ask you and I hope you wont take offense but... What animal are you exactly? "

He had being probing with the cold room earlier. Her fur seem incredibly soft to the touch but dense. He was thinking maybe polar bear... but her face makes more think of dogs rather then bears. And shes far shorter then normal polar bear.

----------


## igordragonian

Robert shake his head.
*"I am sorry. It won't be that easy"*
he say with a froggy smile.
*"I do not fear death. I know things that are ways and beyond a simple demise. As for the others- the mermaids and the other lake dwellers- I dont belive you would hurt them."*

*"To be honest, I dont even mind living here at the lake, but not the others. Especialy when they know that our mundy nneighbors roll in freedom like happy pigs in the mud. Amd worse- our brethren cage us from the comfort of Fabeltown. We do not belong in this world. Tinkerbell might be a bit chaotic-but at least she care."*

----------


## Emmerlaus

Belle listen to this exchange, fascinated about Louis magic display. 

Felix snort arrogantly, but let Louis do the talking.

Louis: *Tinkerbell ?! Really?! I woult have understood if you had being the leader of this masquarade but HER?! I doubt she has the shadow of a good plan. I also don't see what your side has to offer me that is worth betraying Fablestown over. I could live among the mundies myself without having to deal with the repercussions of that little rebellion of yours. Especially after you pay me back for the damage on my home. Where did you find so much money or gold anyway?*

----------


## igordragonian

*"Dagon provide"* Robert say calmly. Scatingly calmly.
He pull from (?!) a handfull of golden items, all look ritualistic wierd and alien. Like a nightmare about jewelry.

Belle is actually very curiouse of this jewelry.

*"What my side has to offer? To do the right thing. If the weak won't have strong alies? How would they win?"*
He seems to answer Louis's questions in backward order.

*"Tinkerbelle is charismatic. Leadership, especialy leadership that is about changing the starus quo... isnt about wisdom, as for a plan, all she need is wise allies. Have you read history, my dear friend? Most revoulations were messy and chaotic. It's natural. Reality is afriad of change, no matter if it bad or good."*

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis takes the gold and give it to Felix, saying: *" Lets put this in one of the bags for now that was on the canoe. "
*

Louis return to Robert: *" Look, I know the old Tinkerbelle. I came from Neverland too. And since the new one was born inside Smalltown, she has being treated as a miracle and a dazzling princess among them because of her blond hair and blue eyes, like the original Thumbelina. However, she has none of Thumbelina nice personality.  Im not sure if she is taking the medication I prescribed to her and follow my indications or if she's just spoiled and willful. No, what your little rebellion needs is someone who can express more then one emotion at the same time and that doesn't live her emotions so intensively. You or me would make good leaders for such rebellion but her? I sincerely doubt it... But she's smart though, I'll give her that. I heard she is a good tinkerer, like her name implies and that Smalltown technology has become better with her around. But enough about her... Where is M. Crow? Is he still alive? "*

(I suggest that Robert knows about the growth mushroom Tinkerbelle has being taking but isnt telling Louis yet. If Tinkerbelle takes those mushroom, she will be able to feel more then one emotion at the same time and she should become smarter too. I suggest she has become as dangerous as Azula, from the Last Air Bender, when taking growth mushroom. Calculative, with a lot of seductive power and self-assured and downright scary in her plans.)

(PS: We need also a rival for Belle affection toward Louis. Either Goldilocks or Tinkerbelle... or both, as you see fit. But yeah Tinkerbelle wont really love Louis though, she is just now able to PRETEND she does. And smart enough to know what strings to pull to get Louis on her side. The advantage of having growth in size for her)

----------


## igordragonian

Belle take one of the earrings- wierd thing that wouldnt fit a human ear.
She decided to sneak and see what going on a bit beyond the lake.

Robert smile like an eldery toad.
"That is your mental weakness, Louis, my friend. You always assume you know. The reality is always wilder a bit beyond our mental grasp. Tinkerbell's emotions grow with her body. And so her cabal of fairy friends. Actually I would advice you to jump into the lake. Right now'



Belle yell:"Incoming!"


A squad of human sized fairies activate an arrtilery bomb- veryy accuratly at where Louis stand!

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis jump in the lake protection to avoid the artillery. He drop the human look to become a crocodile man. His scales block the few shrapnels that still managed to reach him.

Once the sand rose from the blast allow people to see the beach again... Felix is nowhere to be seeing. Apparently, he fled somehow?

He blinks a few times, realizing how attractive they were. He wondered if all fearies were like that and if they come in all sizes. Those he knows from Neverland werent that big... 

But he cant concentrate on that for now... Such big blast would have killed him if he had not being warned by Robert first... thinking that the situation was too unclear to judge correctly and that such huge blast would be very hard to resist if hit heads on, he decide the best solution is to flee. He doesnt like when he cant be in control and there is too much going on at the same time right now. 

He magically bind te mermaid at the bottom of the lake near the runes, where the magic is stronger to maintain them. Beside it will be also safer for them to remain there if artillery is shot at the lake to get him somehow then on the surface. Then, after making sure none of them would see him flee, he use a spell... to make the lake top get a large, thick sheet of ice!

Now the laze has become frozen like in winter! 

His voice resonnate far and wide: " Try aim at me now! But be careful or you'll kill your allies trapped inside the lake! "

Although he seemed cocky and confident, like ready to make a stand... he had no plan to actually stay there

He escape by the river mouth entrance, changing his shape into a crocodile baby to do so unseen. The runes will stop by themselves in only a few hours anyway, he needed to get a headstart and hide somewhere else where they wont find him.

He wasnts ure where Felix and Belle dissappeared but he hoped they were ok.

====

In another part of the Farm territory, Felix appear, sweating bullets and panting heavily. He drop Belle clumsily on the ground as he lay down, out of breath after running with the magical boots he had.

Belle is not sure what happened as at one point she was near the lake and the next, she was in the middle of the forest, somewhere, with Felix panting and being out of breath.

----------


## igordragonian

The fairies giggle.
"Oops." but stop.

He escape the lake. But the entrance of the lake, about dozen of armed fables wait for him, they were... expecting him.

Behind the horde of diffrent fables with firearms, sitting on a throne, she wore mismatching striped socks, and wore the the scarecrow's hat over her blonde hair playfully,  and tried to wear his suite- but it was clear she isnt used for such clothes.
It was sprayed with sparkly pink and.. she is human sized.

Everyone wore pink armbands or scarfs.
"Hello" she said sweetly.
--'



Belle gotten up wobbly. "Wh-what about Louis?" she has asked worried.


"If he has even a half brain he would join us" they hear a voice.
A brown furred hare armed with a pistol appear from a blur.
"Felix, I need this tyrant alive. For now. But if it become too bothersome..." he shot a warning shot

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis is stunned... This version of Tinkerbelle look very much like the old one he knew. But human size?!

There was so much happening that he had a hard time keeping up. He was smart but his mind worked slowly. He needed to stop, think about all the angles and be calm. But everything right now was happening too quickly!

In a flash, he used the water to make them think he was going to attack Tinkerbelle and her crew... but it was a screen to swim back inside the froken lake. It served as a nice distraction... and reminder that he was not to be taken for granted.

Once he knew to be safe, his voice sounded loud and clear: " I have so much questions... Do you have all your memories, Miss Tinkerbelle? And since when are Neverland fearies are the same size as human? "

He knew he should ask about Crow... but this was shelf at the back of his mind for now. Now, he was focusing more on his own safety.

=======

(So its the rabbit from the turtle and rabbit story right? I need to know if they spotted them arrive. The fact he has magic boots is a secret kept for centuries... but I suggest a rabbit or a hare is actually fragile and cannot carry a lot. I suggest the hare is actually bigger, feeded some growth mushroom. Thats fine with you?)

----------


## igordragonian

(Sure. Make sense. I'll also add, maybe his body is relatovly fragile, but he is ancient (from classic greece the very least) anvery known. Plus he is THE rabbit/hare the same way, Bigby is THE wolf. Allegorical power if you will)


The brown furred rabbit wasnt known for his patience.
Belle has calculated her options.

---

Tinkerbell laughed. It sounded like chiming bells  
She fluttered and spinned. "Do you like it?"
and landed again lazily on the throne.

"Nature is _magical_. Dont you think?" she ask and casually take a bite from what smelled like a mushroom and grew few centimeters before his very eyes!

"Bigger IS better they say.  Smalltown will be reserved for the vowards, who I'll fit to their true size. Are you a coward Louis?"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis realize suddenly what is going on. Mushrooms that can increase size... Those were in Goldilocks secret garden!

Louis anger boiled inside of him... but none of it showed in his apparence or his voice:

*" Well... yes. Ever since I became able to transform into a man, I being able to appreciate woman anatomy. But I heard most woman like man taller then them. If you take anymore, you might not be able to make a man... or even Peter Pan look at you as a woman, if you have any lingering affection toward him. "*

He is trying to save time by making her talk, while he try to contact Belle via the telepatic link they established earlier. He didn't want to do this... but considering the threat before him, he needed to make sure they were alright.

" Belle, are you with Felix? Where are you guys?!"

==========

Belle raise her hands, showing she wasn't armed and surrendering. She stand before Felix who was still catching up on his breath. However, unknown to even Belle, he was faking still being out of breath and hoping to catch the rabbit by surprise somehow. 

" Dont shoot! Felix wouldn't do anything right now in his condition! Beside, we are unharmed and not going anywhere. Say... are you Hare? I... How can you be this size?! That's... what magician spell is this?! "

In her mind, she answer back to Louis:" We are in the valley of the three sleeping giants and the dragon. We are unharmed but the Hare is big now and targeting us with a firearm of unknown kind! "

----------


## igordragonian

Tinkerbell giggled, and it chimed like bells.
 "My confidence doesnt rely on what men think of me. I am my own fairy now"
She brush it off. Seemingly.
She wont admit weakness thar easily.
"And if I am big I can just take whatever I want. Just like the snoobish Fabletownies.'
she lean back and chuckle.
----

The hare seems pleased with himself.
"It's the mushrooms of Goldilock. She also like me more that way.'
he chuckle again.
"Well,babe, let's take you to the boss. Come on"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis tried to go with flattery: " Wise. I always said one should make your decisions and base the opinion on yourself not considering what other's wanted as the main criteria. You are definitely different from the Tinkerbelle I remember. As for the people from Fabletown, I clearly don't care about them, except from the 13th floor members. I dont see why you thought sending agents to forcefully recruit me would work however. Im not like the useless Crow, miss Tinkerbelle. I can defend myself if needed. Speaking of which, where is he? Did you plan to take me wherever he is if I refused to join your little rebellion? "

In his mind: " The Hare has a few weakness. Despite being superfast, he is also overconfident and easily distracted with either lust or flattery. Im facing the rebellion leader, Miss Tinkerbelle, at the river entrance near the lake. If we follow the river, we should meet each other."

(Do you have a plan for Belle? or should I write something up? Also, would you rather them submit to the rebellion for now?)

----------


## igordragonian

Tinkerbell at first in charmed by the flattery and then laugh.
"Well. We dont exactly have an oiled up beraucracy. But I won't tell you where Mr. Crow is. And.. well. I just wanted you to see we mean buisness. It also raise the stakes-  we can't allow ourselves to fail. And you are a big boy, you can handle a small wrestle from time to time. Can't you? Aren't you BORED to pretend to be a human? I want to give you a chance to eat those bastard mundys?!"



Belle smile. "What? A gun? Really?!" she roll her eyes.
"How boring. Why dont we settle it over.. hide and seek?"

Some of the ancient Fables, especialy from the Aesop world wwre quite naive.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis voice seem bored when saying: " ...No? The taste of human is good but so is any meat. You misunderstand the nature of my hunger miss Tinkerbelle... or the nature of an alligator. Laziness is in our very bone, just like humans. We will do anything to make our life easier, not harder. Morality is even less important then that in comparaison. So while I wouldn't mind eating a large variety of meat... It's just not worth it when you consider your options rationally. If you want, we could discuss this over a nice romantic dinner, where you would have the chance to charm me... which would have more chance to work then reason with me as it is the nature of a beast: fullfill your most carnal needs. "

This voice has become interested, suave, charming when he says the last part. What he doesn't say is that he hope charming HER would make her troups back down against him. He gave her a window of not making him an ennemy... which she should be desperate upon considering the ressources and energy they did in order to recruit him.

Also, Louis suspected the nature of Neverland fearie were about protecting the young... and spread it, like mushroom spread their spores. Its the nature of life. But also, it meant that, deep down, all Neverland fearies were dreaming secrety of having childrens to protect. 

==========

The hare is surprised by the sugestion but rose on his hinder legs and look at Belle with interest: " Ohhh? I must admit that I do prefer games to violence. But I have you under my grasp. Might as well play a little why we wait for reinforcement. Very well! But if you exit the valley, the game is over and I'll punish you both for it. Im sure you wouldn't want Felix to be killed Miss Belle. "

He goes back to all four and says excitingly: " Ok ok ok! I'll go hide and - "

Belle cut him off: " Hard to hide when you are this big isnt it? How about you count and try to find us first instead? "

The hare:  " Rats, you might be right. Fine, I'll count first. Since Im generous, I'll be counting to one hundred. hehehehe! "

He close his eyes and start counting loudly... not realizing even that Belle is getting out her folded up gun from her pocket. The bullet inside has being enchanced to do as much damage as a cannonball... but she wondered if it would be enough considering the Hare was welring some kind of metal helmet.

Still she tried to aim at the base of the neck, where the wasn't any metal. She wasnt a great shooter though and made the shot hit the metal helmet partly, which gave some protection to Hare... even if barely. 

Gravely enjured and stunned, Hare natural instinct makes him flee in terror, leaving them alone... Felix stop pretending to be out of breath and sigh of relief: " Ok, that was smart. You have other bullets for this thing however? Or did you use that one bullet? "

----------


## igordragonian

Tinkerbell does look charmed.
She even blush a bit.
"Well. That sound delightful actually!" she chrip.
"So, if I'll be your lover, and provide you joy.. will you ally with me?" she ask excitingly.

----


Belle pant. She was prepared for violence, but even after trauams, and life of centuries she never enjoyed it
"Sadly no, I... never liked violence. I just bought this gun becauae the mayor demanded I'll have a mean of self defence- so I bought the smallest thing, he would have expected. I have owned it 20 years without using it. So..."

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis chuckle but his voice is seductive, deep, tempting: " It will be a good start, yes. But we can discuss the terms over dinner... or lunch, if you are in a hurry. But you'll need to provide me with some good faith first. I will not do anything for you if I feel trapped, even if its just being a potential bed-warmer or lover, if we have affinity... and I don't perform my best in bed with prying eyes all around and without intimacy."

He cleverly never mentioned her helpers or the army next to her, letting her decide if she want to be alone with him. Intimacy requires a certain level of trust after all and unless she is willing to give him that much, the fact she said she is to willing to sleep with him would have exposed to being a lie. 

He wanted to see if she was serious about it... Although, inwardly, he was surprised about how... horny she seemingly looked at the idea. She was doing her best to hide it but either she was a very good actress or the idea of intimacy really was tempting for her.

_ I wonder what was her life in Smalltown... Im surprised with her beauty all men within Smalltown wouldnt have being tempted. Maybe she is spoiled? Or was too alien for them? Or does she see me as the best toy to achieve her needs? Hummm... maybe the notion of power is what she is excited over? Or does her transformation affect her emotions? Now I'm intrigued..._

Beside, conversations in the sheets, especially during the after glow, are way more sincere. It affect the mind subconsciously. 

============

Felix goes to her, put a warm hand over her shoulder, saying in a voice that wanted to be reconforting: " Well I'm glad you managed to trick him and injure him with that one bullet then. Thank you for doing this for our sake. "

He judge her emotionnal state, saying carefully: " But we arent out of the woods yet. I can make us leave the Farm now if I carry you but... Im curious about the gears they were wearing. It seem that weaponry is something they practiced with for a long time and I wonder who provide it for them. Same for those transformation into giant version of themselves. Wait... could it be the work from someone from Wonderland?! Do Wonderland have someone who is so knowledgeable about modern weaponry?! "

Felix knows her very well, Belle needed something to distract her mind with right now. It would help her refocus and delay the emotionnal hangout she might have over what she just did. Beside, they werent out of the woods just yet.

----------


## igordragonian

Tinkerbell bite her lips, let her imagination go wild.
She get up and munch something small and grow by a centimeter or two.
"Great! We will have our dinner once, my control over the farm is secured.  I am mostly waiting for the capture of Belle and the reports of our borders."



***


Belle tapped her chin. "We better look into it.  I would know that the best Fabeltown can muster is some volunteers.. we should have as much intel as we can. About Wonderland..."

here, centuries of work in beraucacy were helpful- she memorized almost any fabel citizen.
"The farm host the smoking catterpillar...the knave of hearts and the white rabbit.. Maybe we should start there"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis doesn't like what he just heard but hides it. Instead, he transform in his human form and goes to Tinkerbelle. With a smooth voice like caramel, he tries to make her loose control of her lust, which he can clearly she she is fighting against right now.

Walking to her slowly, he says in a deep, sensual voice: " I can't wait. You know, once she's captured, she won't be going anywhere anytime soon. We will have lots of time to make you discover the joy of being a woman..."

He hugs Tinkerbelle and makes one of his hands wander on her body, going slowly for the arousing spots on her body. The other one goes for the base of her head. He goes slowly for a french kiss. Once he is kissing her (no matter if she resist or not), she become engrossed into it. Turns out, Louis is a good kisser with all the practice he had. Any reticense or wariness she could had toward Louis melted like butter in a hot frying pan. Now, she wanted a piece of him no matter what!

Never being with a man before AND now that she became big and unable to deal with all the emotions inside of her, she almost what to do it on the spot with Louis... but there is too many eyes watching. She would need to relay orders first and get him in an isolated spot.

===========

Felix reminds her: " And Alice. We saw her on our way to Louis house remember? Also... Im sure the walrein is also at the Farm. But where do we go first? I wouldnt know where to look and there must be patrols looking for us relentlessly. However, I have more chances to slip throught and get one of them alone and bring it back to you if you hide well and wait for me. You are too important as an hostage for their rebellion. You understand right? "

" So, which one I should bring to you? I suppose the cartapliar must live near at Small Town so it wont be easy to get a hold of him. The white rabbit is not as fast as we think though and small enough for me to carry. If I had to choose, I would pick him or Alice but Alice is... well, particular and disturbing. "

----------


## igordragonian

Tinkerbell blush and smitten.
"Yes. Let's hold off anything else and-"

the guards aren't happy and confused.

The chicken http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fV_-oNP9WJ.../Billina+6.jpg
Bill the chicken flap her wings.
*"Listen you b#$%$, dont you see what is he doing?!*
She look angerly at Louis
*'He is trying to distract you, if you are going with him before we are done, I am taking over!'*
The guards are actually seems to listen to her. She is Ozian, and despite being near perfectly normal chicken she had defeated great foes like the Nome King.
(if Louis know of Bill it's other thing. She also.. started as mundy chicken)


---

Belle think. 
'I am not sure if Alice would be involved- she is human, she should feel free... but fabled mundys have their own mental struggles and she has many friend here, but I am sure she would know what is going on.'
Belle with regained courage and curioisty.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Tinkerbell blush and smitten.
> "Yes. Let's hold off anything else and-"
> 
> the guards aren't happy and confused.
> 
> The chicken http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fV_-oNP9WJ.../Billina+6.jpg
> Bill the chicken flap her wings.
> *"Listen you b#$%$, dont you see what is he doing?!*
> She look angerly at Louis
> ...


Louis still has Tinkerbelle in his embrace, making it extremely hard for Tinkerbelle to think straight. He whispers to her: « You are going to let her speak to you like that? Get in the way of our happiness? When someone finally wanted you as his happy thought? »

Playing Tinkerbelle like a harp, pushing all the right buttons. He did not even see her coding but he sensed it react to his words. This subtle aspect of his powers was hard to fight against if you were a pure Fable. He knew he had her now and good timing he was now able to spring up his trap.



Felix urges Belle to pick something and fast. Staying in one place cannot be safe in this situation.

----------


## igordragonian

Tinkerbell heated up by Louis turn to Bill and shout.
"Dont overstep yourself, you KFC bucket! I am the boss!"

Bill cawed   and told the others. 
"Do you @&$&$ hear this? fairies big as humans, become just as bigoted! You triggered me!!!" 
Bill fluttered her wings, jump diving into Tinker's face pecking her eye, making her whine and fall back.
Bill grabbed piece of mushroom and grew to a size of a dog.
"cluck cluck!" and the minor fables around draw fireams!
"Listen, Louis" she say determined but with her sense of respect.
"I get stuff are convient for you- tell you what-you can take Tinkerbell and cluck her  as you wish, and you dont get in our way."
Tinkerbellb get up with a blackeye enraged pull her own small pistol.
"Look,guys- the rebellion was MY idea! I am leading this!"

Bill cluck. "Then lead! Breed on your own free time!"
Tinkerbell is taken aback.
"If you go to breed, I will lead. Simple as that." Bill anounce.

Bill isnt strong, nor very known fable, but she has a mental drive as if she was her own protagnist.
-----

Belle lead to the Catterpillar Caffe. She never has been there, but she more or less have read of any fable establishment.
This is a cafe in the farm, ran by the catterpillar.
It fheme is of course,the culture of Wonderland, and in general fables who come from the more chaotic realms feel at home over there.
It also home for fable philosophy and ideas. (Or a complete madhouse accoridng to others)
Of course the caffe is a giant and colorful mushroom, standing between Smalltown to the farm, as it inclusive, and the doors are enchanted to shrink anyone who come, and grow back anyone who get out.

The caffe now also hang pink flags,but Belle enter anyway-
this is the favorite place of Alice.

Seuss fables also felt home in there.
The place was colorful, every corner of ot is unqiue- for example, one big chair sarounded by small tables. 
Most residents here wear pink armbands.
They give stern looks at Belle enter.
The air filled with very sweet pink and purple smoke coming from hookahs, that many here are smoking from 

At the counter sit the catterpillar himself.
"WHO are you?" he ask slowly and lazily

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis had being buying his time, sending water from the lake underground right below them. Suddenly, water sprout from the ground, disarm every Fables except Tinkerbelle and wrap them in a water prison, leaving only their faces to breath and make them unable to move anything but their heads. 

" She will lead, don't worry. But nobody will question her authority while I am around."

As he say this, he become a giant alligator... and  Bill the chicken in one single bite. 

" This will happen to anyone else harming a hair of Tinkerbelle. It seem to me you Fables forgot I killed the Rat King, who was more powerful then any of you... and that you don't realize what position you are in. Tinkerbelle is the leader here and she will become the sole leader of this Rebellion with me by her side. "

He turn to Tinkerbelle: " What should I do with the rest of your minions, my little fearie? I dont think they will try to harm you now or question your authority again."

His voice sound loving, warm and sensual as he speak to Tinkerbelle. 

==================

Felix speak first: " I am Felix, the main supplier of the Farm. Wow you have such a lovely cafe! In any case, we are looking for Alice? Blonde and coming from the same world as you? Have you seeing her? "

----------


## igordragonian

Bill the chicken swear, kick and peck to the bitter end.

The others gasp in horror.
Tinkerbell... giggle.
'Let's get to... my office.'


----------

'And I am Belle, Deputy of the mayor.'

The caterpillar frown.
'You-
are-
no-
welcomed!'


'It's fine.' a voice is heard from behind them.
Thin and lean, with  striped socks she stand there smoking.
'You think I am responsibe for all that? Why would I?"

Belle look at her with compassion.
'pain. You are in pain'

'Aren't we all? Not everyone are beasts with prince inside- some of us are just plain beasts inside. What are you trying to do Belle?" Alice say with an eyeroll.

'To understand' Belle state simply.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis understand that the prisoners should be given a second chance from a glance at Tinkerbelle. He turns to them: « Follow is obediently. Tinkerbelle is giving you a second chance. Dont waste it. And I should warn you: »

Suddenly, launch from the sky, appear the Fables who were at the missiles launching station. He Had use a similar tactic with them but instead suddenly burst water from under them to launch them in the air and them flying toward them. The missiles station was launch in the lake, making it useless as it wasnt waterproof.

The fables landed painfully on the ground with several bones broken. The water around them goes around the victims and start healing them: « Tinkerbelle and I can be merciful as long as you obey us. « 

He release them from the water and use some of the water to heal Tinkerbelle superficial injuries. Once all of this is done, he follows Tinkerbelle to her office, followed by horrified Fables who had no idea how strong and merciless Louis could be. He always seemed like a gentle giant before, an intellectual. But now they had to understand he was a merciless killer hidden behind that facade.

Tinkerbelle kept giving him the look and he must admit, he liked that. But he had a mission to fullfill. He sent a messaget o Belle, realized the darn mental barrier was leaking again and frowned. His magical supplies all were now in his destroyed home, destroyed by the rat king death.  If he had them, enhancing taht barrier would have being easy so there would be no slipup. He sent a message to Belle, tried his best to block her and then tried to look into... Bill's memory.

Any being with intelligence, mortal or not, he could look at their memories. He has not done this in a long, long while, following Fables rules and all. But now, maybe he could get some answers... 

\\\\\\\

Félix almost facepalm once Belle revealed who she was. But it seems they didnt have to fight it out yet. 

He assure the caterpillar that he only wants to talk.

Belle, on the other hand suddenly sense something has happened to Louis on his side. She cant explain it well but she suddenly feels both satiated and hungry. The good smells from the café seem even more tempting. And yet she also feels arousal coming from Louiss side. Its like two temptations distracting her mind. Then she hears Louis voice saying: « I fooled Tinkerbelle, shes about to bring me to her office. Ill contact you later once I know more. Stay safe »

While using that much magic, Louis couldnt hold the mental barrier as well as he had could. But after saying that message, he didnt wait for her answer and put the mental barrier back on.

Pretending a small headache, Belle move on with her questions

« Alice, I wont pretend I know how you feel. But the fables around you dream of looking human enough to live wherever they want. What else does this mouvement wants? A bigger piece of a metaphorical pie? »

----------


## igordragonian

The house of the Farm's handlers is sarounded with barricades with cannons.
The living room, became a command center where are some Farm's mages are centered.
Tinker bell try to drag him upstairs.

------


Alice shake her head.
"You were confined in your little office for so long. You have lost your touch." she say
"Some of us feel not only caged, but also superior to the mundies. To be free with no silly secrets, and let the mundies.to dare and try to mess with us. If anything.. true freedom"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Seeing that Tinkerbelle is too excited to think straight, Louis take charge for a moment there: " In... 3 hours, convoke a meeting for all member of this Rebellion. Send any flying Fables to the very edges of the Farm. Nobody gets in, nobody gets out without warning us. The Farm is officially on lockdown. Anyone not present at this reunion will be considered rebel of our cause. Anyone on the fence about our reunion has 3 hours to decide their position within the Farm. Some big changes are incoming, pass the word! "

Then he goes upstair and show this eager fearie what it means to have centuries of experience. Her mind is blown several times and while it happens... Louis use her weakened state to look at her Fable code inside her mind. he is looking for Peter Pan influence in her code and the one about protecting childrens... He soon realize Peter Pan influence on her is too great to be replaced, even if Tinkerbelle herself doesn't realize it... But.. he can surely affect her to protect him, putting himself at the same status as one fo Peter Pan "lost boy" in her mind... Once her mind is blown, he push on it and insert a part of his own code inside her own.

Not realizing what happened, she is panting and watch Louis with loving, engrossed eyes. She's no longer just controlled by lust... He knew Pinkerbelle was now truly caring about him like she did for Peter Pan.

Inwardly, Louis has a bit of a cruel thoughts about this unruly brat who gave him so much trouble earlier that day...

_Both me and Peter Pan are treating her like a plaything, how ironic. At least now his toy has become mine in a way that teen would never be able to enjoy..._ 

During the whole time, Tinkerbelle has being released fearie dust left and right. There was so much fearie dust in the room that it covered EVERYTHING. After Louis changed her code... it actually became worst! Now they were almost swimming in it!

Tinkerbelle finally pass out after an hour, unable to take it anymore. She has a silly, satisfied smile on her face. At this point, they are both floating inside the room, which had being a new experience to Louis. Flying... wasn't that bad.

He suddenly has an idea... Eyes sparkling, he take a deep, DEEP breath and start absorbing the fearie dust. But even so, he cannot absorb all of it in one shot.

Yet... he realize something was changing within him as he absorbed it. He wasn't sure what but it felt... warm. Cozy. Like returning home almost. But soon, realized the most obvious change: He could now fly as much as he wanted! No even the need for a happy thought was needed!

Louis trembled as it seem... that powder affected his magic power! He could sense it! His magic power had being stagnant for centuries now and he had being relying on storing it to release it later with runes, like he did in the lake... But now it was growing rapidly!

He suddenly realized something... Looking at the sleeping Tinkerbelle, he was wondering if he should eat her to test his theory... The hunger filled him once again... and yet... somehow, he was hesitating. Frowning, he wondered why. He felt... conflicted somehow. Like... it would be a bad thing to do.

He wondered if it was a premonition feeling or if it was his intuition speaking. Normally, he would take more time to think about it but Time was up the essence. Both him and Tinkerbelle would need a quick shower before meeting the Fables down below who the noise slowly started to come in his ears. So instead of wondering if he shoudl eat or or not to gain more magical powers, he decided to put that on ice and instead make a inspection of himself.

Now, that he had absorbed every bit of fearie dust in the room... he felt like... He was part fearie, if it was possible? He changed in his Captain Hook form and watching himself in the mirror. Sure enough... his apparence didn't change but his gaze was... profound now. Hypnotizing even. That's something the original Captain Hook didn't have but it wasn't an obvious change. He changed into Louis form and sure enough, he could hide it but he felt it was still there. 

He wasn't sure how much he had changed but he could sense now he could fly  at will now and even make lighter everything he touched it seemed. Looking at his own code and magic power, he realized... it wasn't depleting while doing so! It has become part of his Fable nature!

Happy to realize his own growth, he laugh in a uproar, truly happy, which woke up Tinkerbelle. He reassured her everything was fine and that they needed to take a quick shower before the meeting of the Rebbellion downstairs...

As they were washing themselves, he realized he forgot to check Bill's memories, the chicken he had ate. But then he rolled his eyes. He could do that anytime he wished. And he needed to concentrate on Tinkerbelle right now he said to himself. He could sense that she had become less authoritarian toward him and was seeking his approuval a lot more. He liked that.

(thats 2-3 hour gap so we can just focus on belle for now)

////////

Belle sigh, shake her head: " I wonder where this sense of superiority come from, considering you are using Mundies weapon for your little rebellion. And not the better stuff Mundies are keeping to themselves. If they became aware of our existence, it was already established us Fables... would lose. Badly. Maybe your little rebellion could take down Fablestown... but then what? Did you guys thought of it that far?"

----------


## igordragonian

Alice smiled with a wierd mad serenity.
*"Doubts. Fears. Are just another shackles. You cant plan for everything, not that I admit any connection for the rebellion, but my... friends"* she say

*"Believe in the journey  Stangation is a disease, they move things along- what ever on the other side would be better then what we have now"*

----------


## Emmerlaus

Belle: " ... Move things along your own destruction. Fablestown most profit only goes to substain the Farm and increase its comfort. I'm not sure where such disatisfaction is coming from. I guess you think this place is like a prison? You think we wouldn't try to give you more options if we could? Wait... what do you mean "On the other side"?! You can't be thinking of crossing the portal we crossed to reach the Mundy world right? The Adversary let us alone and its strenght is immense! You really think Mundy's weapon, those bad quality ones, can make up the difference?! "

----------


## igordragonian

Alice just smile her wierd smile- either of serene otherworldy, prophetic intelegence, either of madness.

*"You have lost your imagantion, when you got comftrable here.. also... your sense of adventure... didn't yo'u?"* she ask with pity.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Alice just smile her wierd smile- either of serene otherworldy, prophetic intelegence, either of madness.
> 
> *"You have lost your imagantion, when you got comftrable here.. also... your sense of adventure... didn't yo'u?"* she ask with pity.


Belle cross her arms: « And yet here I am, in front of you. Asking you pointless questions it seems. Then I'll get to the point: why did you give the rebellion access to the magic mushrooms that increase your size? From what I can remember, the growth is permanent... It will ba harder to sutain one body as the size increase, needing even more food to not feel anger. "

----------


## igordragonian

*"Oh. It wasnt me. It was the new lover of the scarecrew"*

----------


## Emmerlaus

> *"Oh. It wasnt me. It was the new lover of the scarecrew"*


Belle eyebrow rise at this: " That's Mister Draven S. Crow for you. Who is it? "

----------


## igordragonian

* "I dont follow the fake names.'* Alice say with a sigh.
*"She is a good friend of your new beast"*

----------


## Emmerlaus

> * "I dont follow the fake names.'* Alice say with a sigh.
> *"She is a good friend of your new beast"*


Belle sigh, shake her head: " Still not making any sense. I asked for a name Alice. "

She actually don't click Alive is talking about Louis, as nothing is official between them and she didn't even consider it. Too many things happened all at once since she felt the weight around her heart to be gone. 

Felix on the other hand squinted his eyes, wondering if she meant him somehow? He has being avoiding to interfere in the conversation, simply guarding Belle and making sure bobody get close to them. He couldn't help darting a look at Alice before returning back to his sentinelle duty.

----------


## igordragonian

*"What do I get from it? I was generouse with my information, so far, just you just took and took without giving back. Does it sound fair to you?'* 
Alice scold her in childish manner.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Belle: *" Oh? You never told me you had questions to me. Which is fair I guess. But I'm afraid your own questions will lead to new questions or confusion from my part. So tell you what, once Im done asking questions, it will be your turn to ask questions. This conversation is already hard enough for me without having to go back and forth following your thoughts process. But Im sure you get that a lot and I'm sorry, I know it's part my fault for not being able to understand everything you are saying. Ok, now who is Louis's friend that is also Mister Crow lover, apparently? "*

----------


## igordragonian

Alice pause.
*"I will hold you to this. Promises are big deal for us fables. Isnt it?"*
Belle should know- it is.


*"Goldilock. She is a sweet and free spirited. Sometimes she even understand me."*

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Alice pause.
> *"I will hold you to this. Promises are big deal for us fables. Isnt it?"*
> Belle should know- it is.
> 
> 
> *"Goldilock. She is a sweet and free spirited. Sometimes she even understand me."*


Belle gasp: « Goldilock?! Is shes a willing participant in this rebellion? How come she broke Fabletown rules to not submit any magic items, ingredients or substance?! Who gave her those mushrooms Alice?! »

----------


## igordragonian

Alice tilt her head.
*"She grow them, herself. She has a nice buisness going on. What? Not a goverment in the USA is against economical and argicultural intatives?"* she ask mockingly

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Alice tilt her head.
> *"She grow them, herself. She has a nice buisness going on. What? Not a goverment in the USA is against economical and argicultural intatives?"* she ask mockingly


Belle tone turn icy: " How did she got the mushrooms in the first place Alice? "

----------


## igordragonian

*"I think I have given you a lot of information already. When is your turn?"* Alice ask.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> *"I think I have given you a lot of information already. When is your turn?"* Alice ask.


*" It wont come because you already broke our agreement by asking me questions before I was finished! Answering my questions with other question is a breech of the verbal agreement. And worst, you did it not once, but twice! I hope you'll be able to live off the kharmic consequences. "*

The realization that Belle was right made a lot of Fables gasp in realization and looked at Alice look like doom was about to befall her. It wasn't very smart of Alice to answer her questions with other questions when the deal was exactly to not do that. 

Felix snort and says to Alice: " She's right you know. But you are lucky since you might be able to save your own fate if you answer her question latest truthfully, without hiding anything. "

----------


## igordragonian

Alice look worried- Fabled Mundys were more aware then most Fables of the cosmic rules.

*"Fine."* she say begrufingly, and throw.. a tiny catterpillar that slide away.
*"I took Goldilock to visit Wonderland. She took some mushrooms back."*

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Alice look worried- Fabled Mundys were more aware then most Fables of the cosmic rules.
> 
> *"Fine."* she say begrufingly, and throw.. a tiny catterpillar that slide away.
> *"I took Goldilock to visit Wonderland. She took some mushrooms back."*


The enormity of what she just said is astonishing. Belle knew full well that Fabletown wasnt aware of such portal existing from this world to Wonderland was existing. And considering how Alice has duties at the Farm, it couldve not be far from the Farm. She look at Felix, who can easily guess what she wanted to ask him. With an astonished face while carrying the caterpillar she threw away with two a napkins, he answers sincerely : « Hey dont look at me, I didnt bring her anywhere! « 

« I guess you wont answer any of others question Alice but I dont want to stay at the Farm to be captured. Bring me and Felix to that portal! »

----------


## igordragonian

Alice laugh.
*"Oh. It's not one of your convient easily recorded portals.'* she shake her head.
*"Portals usually find us- the Fables mundys. But if we train..."* Alice take seemingly a random bottle, shake it, and put it horizantly on the floor.
"Here. If you squeaze yourself in, you can go to Wonderland."

A small chaos start- many occuipants running toward the bottle.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Felix react like a bodyguard and grab Belle and pulls her away from the bottle, worried its a trick. Belle doesnt resist too as she is not sure how much she can trust Alice. Can she create a portal like that?! Her eyes are glinting with curiosity and she's easger to see what will happen next!

----------


## igordragonian

Alice cause mayhem, as some fables try to squeaze themselves into the bottle-
in the world they are coming from, it's not an utter madness.

It's near a stampede.
But Alice wait

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Alice cause mayhem, as some fables try to squeaze themselves into the bottle-
> in the world they are coming from, it's not an utter madness.
> 
> It's near a stampede.
> But Alice wait


It's the same thing for belle and Felix. They wait to see what is going on. and to see if its safe or a trap from Alice, while also checking if the caterpillar throwm by Alice. But Belle is scooping the talking caterpillar to save it fro the chaos and Felix does the same for the caterpillar Alice thrown,  wondering if its a Fable or not. Considering they both would have being crushed by the stampede created by Alice, it would probably be grateful and thank them .

----------


## igordragonian

Catterpillar squeak with gratitude- but this is a danger- Alice tried to cheat, and make the stampede run over Belle.

It isnt under her *direct* responsbility, if Belle get hurt.
And usually for the forces of fate, it's good enough

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Catterpillar squeak with gratitude- but this is a danger- Alice tried to cheat, and make the stampede run over Belle.
> 
> It isnt under her *direct* responsbility, if Belle get hurt.
> And usually for the forces of fate, it's good enough


Fortunately, not a lot of heavy animals were within the crowd and not all of them wanted to go back or trusted Alice fully. Alice clearly had hoped among the crowd, the walrus from her own story would be the one walking over Belle but fortunately, her reflect to save the cartepillar send her our of teh walrus path. She still was pushed and crazed by a lot of Fables but no serious injuries. 

It was surprising how every Fables would shrink and be absorbed inside the bottle. Once the mad rush finished, she asked while taking a lot of distance toward the bottle: " Is that a one-sided portal? Or they can come back if they want to? What happen if the bottle breaks?! It's just too risky! "

----------


## igordragonian

Alice shrug as if it aint her respomsbility anymore.
The catterpilar (not THE Catterpillar. Just *a* catterpillar) squeak.
"Thank... you"


Alice sigh remember her oath. "It's two way portal. If it break the portal is gone. It lead to a branch world of Wonderlaand- Bottle Island.'
she add with gritted teeth.
"Any *more* questions?"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Belle look at Alice quite seriously: " Do you even know if the Adversary have Bottle Island occupied or not?! "

Felix take the two carterpillars and put them further on the counter, further out of harm's way, while saying: " A rebbellion is messy. I suggest you two hide. Try your best to not get squashed by your own... "allies". "

He return to Belle's side then, looking quite pissed off. Alice's little stunt was immature and futile in his opinion.

----------


## igordragonian

Alice shrug.
"I dont know. I was just showing you how I can take what ever I want from any world.'

----------


## Emmerlaus

Belle take a deep breath. From what Alice told her, she does realize being forceful on someone like Alice will never work. She needed to win her over her side, at any cost.

With a straight face, Belle ask: " Alice, you have the power to go anywhere you want then. No need like the rest of the Farm to stay here if you don't want to. Or you could enjoy both the modern life Fablestown has to offer and yet return to Wonderland as much as you wish. Why stay at the Farm then? "

(I suggest the answer to that is Louis and his treatements or maybe someone Alice cares about?)

----------


## igordragonian

Alice has a tortured expression.
"You dont understand- I *cant* feel at home, ever. I always was in exile- I have memories as a mundy- but there isnt proof of my existence. I cant feel at home at Wonderland- I dont actually *feel* like a Fable. And even if I did- the Adversary dwell there. Here.. fables feel out of place just like me... and.. Louis is here."
A tear escape her eye.
"Is that a reason enough?!" she hiss.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Alice has a tortured expression.
> "You dont understand- I *cant* feel at home, ever. I always was in exile- I have memories as a mundy- but there isnt proof of my existence. I cant feel at home at Wonderland- I dont actually *feel* like a Fable. And even if I did- the Adversary dwell there. Here.. fables feel out of place just like me... and.. Louis is here."
> A tear escape her eye.
> "Is that a reason enough?!" she hiss.



Belle point out: " So the treatement he provide you is helping? How about we explore this and see with Fablestown ressources we can expand it further? We did know about Louis Psychologist degree but we expected him to help the Farm frustration. He failed on that regard it seem if this if nobody warned him of this little rebellion. And considering his home has being destroyed... what do you think will happen to him Alice? "

Felix interfere: " Considering that little rebellion attacked him with heavy weaponry and he stayed behind to allow us to escape, he might be severely injured... or worst"

Little did they know he was having a blast with Tinkerbelle at in a empty room about the Conference hall right now . If it was a comic, there would be a picture showing what kind of "predicament" he was in lol

----------


## igordragonian

Alice sigh.
"I feel sorry for him, but what you want me to do?"

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Alice sigh.
> "I feel sorry for him, but what you want me to do?"


Belle: " If you feel sorry for him, how about doing something about it? For a lot of people, The home of someone is where their heart is. Find people you care about might help you fill the gap in your soul. And if they are Fables, you wont have to worry about losing them one day. Plus, we can try to give founding to Louis so he can further is researches. Maybe it would help you feel better inside. Mundys also have a lot of medications that could help  that could serve as parallel treatement. If you were in Fablestown, it would be easier to get those treatements... But as for doing something more immediate, how about we try to find Louis first and maybe save him from the predicament hat he is in? It would be a nice way to repay him if you are grateful for doing his treatements, especially if they helped you somehow..."

----------


## igordragonian

"Money isnt a problem for me  I'm probably richer then Fabeltown... but point taken. Let's go" Alice agree

----------


## Emmerlaus

> "Money isnt a problem for me  I'm probably richer then Fabeltown... but point taken. Let's go" Alice agree


She was clearly was sulking, that last point clearly felt like a way to win part of an argument, no matter how small it was. And yet... pointing out how rich she was would be a point Belle can use to grant her mercy toward Alice, if she is cooperating. The Farm cost a lot to maintain after all and the mayor would be overjoyed to have more donations to protect Fablestown and the Farm.

While Alice is convinced by Felix to take the bottle with them as a way of defense (sending anyone or anything targeting them to another dimention is a good way to avoid getting hurt), Belle is relief and try to contact Louis... to Louis surprise, she manage to break his mental protection to establish a contact with him. Louis shiver in surprised and dread as Belle isnt trained in magic, at least to his knowledge. He didnt know what was going on!

Belle: Louis, I convinced Alice to help us, I think we can finally regroup and get back to Fablestown! Where are you, I'll come immediately! 

Louis eye twitch, but try his hardest to not give her clues about what he is doing: Im at the assembly hall, next to Mayor office. I have not seeing Draven S. Crow yet but Tinkerbelle and I managed to subdue them to call everyone at the Farm to regroup here. Seem like I was worried over nothing, congrats on persuading Alice to help you. I always believed she is more powerful t-that she... that she led on.

Belle: ... Are you ok, you seem... distracted? 

Well, she wasnt wrong. Somehow their connection brought him over the edge, finishing the job with Tinkerbelle. The connection between them broke but... Belle felt the same mind-blowing sensation that Louis felt at the same time, making her fall to her knees, shaking and breathing with difficulty.

Felix worried came to her but Belle reassured him she was alright, that she was just under the effect of Louis's magic and it felt overhelming for a second for her mind. She reassured him she stopped the mental connection with him and that they should get going. Inwardly, she was a bit annoyed but it was in fact hiding some jalousy that Belle didn't know was there. 

Felix was suspicious and Alice was rolling her eyes but said nothing. Then the group went to the assembly hall...

----------


## igordragonian

Draven.S.Crow was punished with help of the Farm's sorcereors: 
He was stripped out of his glamour and crossified as a scarecrow in a cornfield, bullied and mocked.


And while Tinkerbelle was distracted, but meanwhile other Farm Fables rose up- they werent exacly in the mood of sitting idle.

Mrs. Fox*, known as the most beautiful but the least trusted female animal on the farm, waved a gun forming a mob 
"Let's go and show the Mundys who boss!"





*https://sites.pitt.edu/~dash/grimm038.html

----------


## Emmerlaus

Louis was overwhelmed with emotions and the after glow. Its not something that lingered for too long though as he was concerned with Belle and the strange nature of her Code. He needed to sit down with her and look at it again.

For the moment though, he had a very affective Tinkerbelle to deal with. He would ask her if it was good for her too but her silly smile and affection in her eyes told her all he needed. He chuckled instead and told her to clean up fast and that they had a rebellion to lead. While she was in the shower, he quickly swallowed the remaining pixie dust in the room and put back his clothes. Looking by the window, he gasped, suddenly spotting Draven S. Crow in the cornfield nearby! 

Since he finally spotted his friend, he didnt hesitate. He decided to check if he could really fly now that he has absorbed so much pixie dust and turns out he could! It was even easier because he was still under the effects of the afterglow. But he pretended to fall from the second story to the ground. He wanted to keep that ace up his sleeves. Instead, he became as big as a building and started walking toward the cornfield. Every other Fables fled seeing this. Their small gun couldnt affect a target that big.

Once in front of Draven, He out rooted the stick he was stuck on and give it and Draven a giant lick?

 locked him in place and started to lick them? From the Fables point of view, he was tasting Draven and it scared them all of their wits! Most panic and fled, even some of the bravest one left once they realized they lost the strength they had in number. 

Little did they know that he did that to remove the sorcerer magic from the chain. His saliva could counter low level magic by dissolving it. It taste awful since Draven had being thrown garbage to humiliate him but Louis could handle it. Then he walked back toward the Assembly Hall, Draven still in the palm of his hand of his hand. His roar could be heard inside the whole Farm:  You did not get the message?! This Rebellion needs only one leader! Any Fables who arent in the Assembly Hall within half an hour will be treated as a traitor and eaten by me. And bring me your prisoners too, Im hungry!

Then he shoved Scarecrow inside the window of the second floor of the Assembly Hall and climbed himself back once he shrunk down. 

He told Belle forward in telepathy that he was bluffing and that he rescued Draven. He ordered Draven to return to his human form and to take a shower cause he taste awful. 

Tinkerbelle clearly was thinking Louis would eat up Draven too to make a point in the Assembly so she was very giddy and looked at Draven with mocking eyes. She went down to prepare the assembly, gun in hand, while Louis stayed on the second floor to make sure Draven didnt do anything stupid.

(Sorry to have scared the rebellion, including miss Fox. I think the Farm needed an intimidation check to turn their anger to fearful compliance)

----------

